# Best Canadian skyline thread



## Ukraine

Since i knew that New-York would definitely win in the North-American best skyline. The Canadian one is way more trickier to decide, since Canada has a lot of good cities with strong skylines. 
Please post your favourite city pictures ,thoughts and choice:
Toronto
Calgary
Vancouver
Montreal
Edmonton
Winnipeg


----------



## AndrewJM3D

Geeze 3:00 am, time to cut out the caffeine.

Taken by redroomstudios on flickr.com. PS- picking up my SLR next week so I'll be out and about getting some of my own images again.



















taken by seekdes on flickr.com









from Marth De-Long jantik's on flickr.com









taken by : Ozzie R on flickr.com


----------



## AndrewJM3D

* Best Canadian skyline*

Edmonton? Winnipeg? Really?

The best shot of the Peg I could find and it has less of a skyline then Bloor street in Toronto.
Taken by Guacamole Goalie on flickr.com









Edmonton, impressive for it's size but if you really don't want to vote for Toronto or Vancouver (obvious hands down winners) at least choose Calgary. Same size city but a skyline that far outweighs Edmonton's.

Taken by: rhrh on flickr.com 









I can see why Montreal may get the odd vote, and why Calgary will get a hand full, but the realistic Best Canadian Skyline will go to Toronto or Vancouver for shear size scale and mass.


----------



## Ukraine

i definitly like these shots


----------



## Skybean

I think Vancouver and Calgary have the most aesthetically pleasing skylines. They are both very neat and balanced. I like the glassiness of Vancouver because the glass makes it look like a newer, futuristic skyline.

But in terms of signature towers and scale, Toronto has to be the best skyline in Canada.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Toronto is so beautiful! I have a friend living there, in that city . . . he is not very amused about it, but he doesnt care about architecture. Anyway, it looks like a classic American city.


----------



## Marcanadian

I took the liberty to post the major skylines of Canada so that a fair call could be made. That being said, Toronto would be first for me, followed by Vancouver and Calgary.


*TORONTO*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3733347131/


*VANCOUVER*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/badcomputer/3722127328/


*CALGARY*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/badcomputer/3720980471/


*MONTREAL*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbmtl/3706179228/


*EDMONTON*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gburwash/321768995/


*WINNIPEG*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3500198730/


*NIAGARA FALLS*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vroode/3625578667/


*OTTAWA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve-brandon/439420540/


*HALIFAX*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwkphotos/516696458/


*HAMILTON*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennypereira/3670921512/


*REGINA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnylang/3735656377/


*MISSISSAUGA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/wikisauga/3591344943/


*LONDON*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauledbyjesus/2441418084/


I think that runs down most of them.


----------



## Quall

Vancouver



raggedy13 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rtrska/3410602461/


----------



## girlicious_likeme

1. Toronto
2. Vancouver
3. Calgary
4. Regina
5. Mississauga
6. Montreal
7. Edmonton
8. Winnipeg
9. London
10. maybe my hometown :lol:


----------



## Xusein

Toronto, Calgary, and then Montreal for me.

I like Vancouver's skyline, but the numbers of glass condos that are a % of it's skyline are overkill. Commercial buildings are kinda lacking.


----------



## algonquin

Rather than saying which is better than which, I'm just going to muse on the ones I like.

I've always liked Edmonton's skyline. It's quite striking when viewed from the south (Saskatchewan Drive, I think). It is nicely perched over the North Saskatchewan River. It dominates it's surroundings.

Hamilton's skyline has a similar effect, yet the opposite situation; it's tucked up against the escarpment. Driving down the escarpment on the 403, it's surprisingly dense. It looks very good from several angles.

Toronto's skyline is incredible. Not only is it dense and very tall, the CN Tower lends to it a special balance... a proportion not found in many cities (none that I can think of at the moment.... maybe Seattle). Not to mention that the skyline stretches incredibly far (depending on the angle).

There's something I like about every Canadian city, but I'm not going into too much detail.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue

Wow, ive never heard of Mississauga, so im impressed by its skyline.
and not from the picture posted here, i had to search it.


----------



## DHLawrence

It's still heavily suburban, but they're working on it. There are also some nice 'Main Street' downtowns scattered through the city.


----------



## KevD

I disagree with people who say vancouver's skyline is the best or the second best skyline in Canada. It's such a short skyline. There's only one semi tall building... It is dense but there's way too many buildings that all look the same (Yale town, west downtown, etc).

I'm not a huge fan of Toronto's skyline either, it is the tallest but not the best shape for me.

I really like Calgary's skyline. And for a population of only 1.1 million, it's got an outstanding skyline.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto. It isn't as balanced or attractive as Montreal or Vancouver's skyline, but still comes out on top due to its scale. Once downtown Toronto fills in a great deal more, and the large swaths of unlovable blocks get redeveloped or obscured from view (the view east and north of Murano: eeekk!), Toronto's skyline will have few weak areas.

Toronto by a whisker.


----------



## Ricbit

I'm in doubt between Calgary, Toronto and Montreal. Toronto is the higher, but I think the CN Tower is lost there, because it's the unique really high structure in the landscape and the buildings are not as good as Calgary. It's not balanced. I don't like its shape. On the other hand, Montreal is the most elegant, but I think there don't have a impressive building that stands out in the skyline. Everything is in the same height, I think this is a negative point for Montreal. Looking to Calgary, it's impressive for its population and the buildings have really good quality. The negative point is that don't have a very high one that stands out there. Anyway, I like its shape. Vancouver has good shape, but I think it's fulled of glass residentials. Commercials are more attractive and they are lacking in Vancouver's one.

I think it goes to Calgary.


----------



## FFJ-MTL

I see that Montreal skyline is underrated almost everywhere, perhaps because almost all of the photos that shows it are from the old port area, a view that doesn't show the real density and beauty of the skyline with it mix of new an old architecture, and diversity in buildings (circular, pyramidal, traingular, etc, glass, stone, etc). Also it is very well planned and balanced. The mountain and the river helps the skyline look so wonderful, especially at night with the light reflection.

Montreal skyline is probably not the most extensive, but in my opinion it is the most elegant and the densiest behind Toronto.


----------



## PortoNuts

Toronto is definitely the best in terms of scale and height, so it would be my choice. But Calgary's skyline looks fantastic too.


----------



## syedahsaninam

Don't forget scarborough Skyline!


----------



## El Mariachi

Toronto, easily. Followed, by Vancouver. Montreal and Calgary are a tie for me. Calgary on size, Montreal with quality buildings/historical buildings.


----------



## isaidso

Great angles! What's that building with the 'Bell' written on it called?


----------



## WpG_GuY

isaidso said:


> Great angles! What's that building with the 'Bell' written on it called?


Five Bentall Centre


----------



## #obert

Toronto no doubt!


----------



## Ukraine

From BigTime...


----------



## Ukraine

Uploaded july 25, 09
By Thomas Frejek, Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasfrejek/3755523543/


----------



## PortoNuts

edit


----------



## PortoNuts

I've already said here that my favourite is Toronto by far but I would like to put the skylines in my personal ranking.

1) Toronto: it's the best when it comes to height, I like the architecture of most skyscrapers, the CN Tower makes it the most iconic, it's just massive. At street level it's a bit too dense. 

2) Vancouver: it ranks second in terms of «being massive». The towers are not particularly good looking for me but as whole, they make a wonderful cluster.

3) Calgary: seems very wide and the buildings are nice, with different styles. Being balanced it's also a good point

4) Montreal: there isn't a skyscraper that stands out, the buildings look a bit cheap but I love it's density. It's also the most balanced.

I can't really say too much about the others.


----------



## Looking/Up

Ottawa deserves some love, yet it is sadly not part of the rankings even though it is the 4th largest city in the country.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gj_photos/3408098044/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_art/3286110521/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_art/2063280995/sizes/l/in/set-72157594437115364/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bronco_bear/1160040868/sizes/l/


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Some photos of Montreal skyline














































A part of the skyline


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Love Montreal! The most interesting, textured skyline in Canada.


----------



## isaidso

Agree. 

Montreal would garner more attention if it had 2 or 3 taller buildings though. When it comes to skylines, size does play a large part in people's decisions.


----------



## FFJ-MTL

^^ I quite agree with you, but I don't think they will build soon, with those height resrictions that are only getting stricter.

Some skyline photos










http://www.flickr.com/photos/puusik/

Skyline from far away


----------



## Looking/Up

Montreal is a beautiful city but what its skyline lacks, in my opinion, is something signatory, something to make it unique. Great pictures, FFJ!


----------



## MDguy

I don't understand why so many people think Montreal's skyline is lacking! Its perfect sized, many nice designs, nice layout, Buildings aren't too short, i just don't get it. Can someone explain to me how Montreal's skyline is lacking? Its one of North Americas best imo


----------



## Taller Better

^^ From reading the comments I think what people are saying is they know there are height restriction bylaws, but would still like to see a few taller, "iconic" (as overused as that term is) structures to give the skyline some variety, and height density. I think in general most people like Montreal's skyline, but it would be exciting to see some new towers shoot up!  

Here are some pics I took of our Toronto skyline last weekend from the Toronto Islands:




























and some pics posted recently in the Toronto forums:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/3841602020/sizes/o/

by Marcanadian:


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3854009049/sizes/l/

by circuitboy84:


















*http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimu/3819993788/sizes/o/*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3809627671/sizes/o









*By Xerxes Nadir on Flickr*









*By Xerxes Nadir on Flickr*









*By Xerxes Nadir on Flickr*

two by our talented member Tomms:



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-even...73268/sizes/o/


----------



## FFJ-MTL

MDguy said:


> I don't understand why so many people think Montreal's skyline is lacking! Its perfect sized, many nice designs, nice layout, Buildings aren't too short, i just don't get it. Can someone explain to me how Montreal's skyline is lacking? Its one of North Americas best imo


I agree with you, even tough the city has height restriction, the skyline isn't really short, I like the 650 foot line that make the buildings, and the design of the towers are different and not boxy.. it's my opinion, but I prefer these kind of skylines, I like the skyline of Montreal as it is.


----------



## lucianmx_2007

TORONTO


----------



## Penguino

FFJ-MTL said:


> the design of the towers are different and not boxy...


what shape are they? a few are anglled at the top but the most are boxy


----------



## FFJ-MTL

^^ There are a lot of shape, there are circular shape, triangular, pyramidal, in a crucifix form, hexagonal.. and a lot of other that I don't know how to call

here are few example as I am lazy to search a lot of pictures












































































































































































of course, there are boxy buildings, but there is a lot of buildings that are not boxy, I posted just a few examples because I'm too lazy.


----------



## FFJ-MTL

I just realised half of the pictures aren't working so here are few others


----------



## PortoNuts

CharlotteJ said:


> Edmonton badly needs some more high rises and surely a few real Skyscrapers


The overall skyline is good enough but it surely needs something to stand out. :yes:


----------



## Ukraine

CharlotteJ said:


> Edmonton badly needs some more high rises and surely a few real Skyscrapers


Edmonton had a huge boom in the 70s-80s and they started building too much highrises and skyscrapers and that's why almost no construction is happening...but now, they're building a new highrise complex called EPCOR tower and it will be 150m and a couple of apartments.
from my point of view Edmonton has a pretty skyline and it will surely get bigger as time goes on.


----------



## MissyC

PortoNuts said:


> The overall skyline is good enough but it surely needs something to stand out. :yes:


Yes Portonuts, that is actually what I wanted to say, some skyscrapers to stand out. Edmonton has a lovely setting and a beautiful downtown. But some update on the current image won't be such bad idea.


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton's skyline certainly doesn't impress like some of the other skylines in the country, so it usually gets completely over looked. It does deserve some attention though, so I decided to showcase some of it. 

There are some great qualities to it like the setting which CharlotteJ pointed out. The river, parkland, and layout is pleasing. Edmonton really has a good foundation on which to build upon. It's really only missing a few signature buildings, and some height. Overall, it's not bad at all for Canada's 6th largest city, and better than I expected.


----------



## isaidso

01. Toronto
02. Montreal
03. Vancouver
04. Calgary
05. Edmonton

06. Winnipeg
07. Ottawa
08. Hamilton
09. Quebec City
10. Niagara Falls


----------



## Ukraine

By Regulator75?

Here's a couple more shots.



*Bigger Here*



*Bigger Here*


----------



## Looking/Up

Some Toronto lovin'









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pharaud/3993839263/
You can see the Ritz-Carlton's head starting to poke out to the right of the CN Tower.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3990373242/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourlonestar/3993393538/
This was taken in the Skydome during the U2 concert. Just thought it was neat...


----------



## FFJ-MTL

A photo of Montreal skyline from flickr










by phil404


----------



## PortoNuts

Toronto is getting so dense. :cheers:


----------



## FFJ-MTL

by lacasse










by SilverPuppeteer










by nyluke


----------



## PortoNuts

Congratulations Calgary for today's banner! :applause:


----------



## Ukraine

^^
thank you


----------



## PortoNuts

Ukraine said:


> ^^
> thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, Ukraine, we all enjoyed it! I wondered who had submitted it. Well done! :applause:


----------



## Ukraine

So do I ...


----------



## Taller Better

ah... ok. Oh well, whoever did it deserves a pat on the back!


----------



## WpG_GuY

Some shots of Winnipeg From http://www.danharperphotography.com


----------



## isaidso

I was going to post some of those, but you beat me to it. I love how in the first 2 shots you can see the airport in the distance and then the city finally give way to the flat prairie. I also like the aerial showing the Exchange District in the upper right in the following photo. I hope that any new buildings that get built here respect the area architecture. Even replicating what's there would be great as long as it's done properly.


----------



## Looking/Up

Some relatively new shots of Toronto:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergejsh/4012413486/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenalobach/4006738126/sizes/l/

This one is actually from last winter








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_fabulous/4016759246/


----------



## PortoNuts

I suppose Toronto is building heavily on the waterfront, with new residential highrises. Am I right?


----------



## MissyC

isaidso said:


> I love Canadian Chateau Style. I wish more of them were built.


Finally!!! very well pointed out and beautifully described this wonderful unique streaming in belle epoque architecture. It isn't French, It isn't British, it is CANADIAN. :banana:


----------



## Taller Better

More good finds from Toronto members! 



Looking/Up said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/exolucere/4032683946/





Elkhanan1 said:


> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcbanner/3996076955/sizes/l/*





Skybean said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4030266033/in/set-72157622629540796/


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal skyline










by The Irish Samurai










by josuab










by ipatboy










by nathanj.










by Canada jan-fev-2008










by Catriona67










by t-dot-s-dot










by montrealex1










by jimstyle_11










by moon.dreamer


----------



## south

Great pics everyone, thanks! You're making me homesick for Canada, and I wasn't even born there.


----------



## Ukraine

From Ramsayfarian


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal skyline










by linsyhagen










by phil404










by llahbocaj










by Canuckistan










by kymscott



















by Trodel










by okazon69










by Manu_H










by Hong. Kong Phooey










by Mihnea™










by nobelle show










by kukulu21










by Robbie1










by nicemanca


----------



## Looking/Up

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jennyrotten/4041512710/

Fall foliage.


----------



## MissyC

COLORS!!!! Je l'adore


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal skyline










by ruafun12


----------



## PortoNuts

Looking/Up said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jennyrotten/4041512710/
> 
> Fall foliage.


Thanks! Amazing! :applause:


----------



## WpG_GuY

Taller said:


> WpgGuy, how the heck do you get such AMAZING shots! My god you should be a professional photographer, if you are not already!!


No im not, just do it as a hobby for fun! I got into photography for my love and passion for architecture, i found it was the best way to capture and express that passion.

I took those pictures from a friends apartment window.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/awl61/4042946541/sizes/l/*


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal skyline










by Intiaz Rahim










by Oliver Lavery










by Affentod



















by K-Camp










by ruafun12










by mtlp










by djnoel










by cisca27



















by Alkan Chaglar










by Buford Blue










by urb_mtl


----------



## MissyC

Elkhanan1 said:


> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/awl61/4042946541/sizes/l/*


What I wonder though, if you make the same picture from the same angle in a year or so from now, you probabely won't see the CN tower, right? hno:

That due to the presence of "beautiful' Trump Tower Toronto.


----------



## desertpunk

^^^^

Gorgeous shots! All of the cities look fabulous! I'm partial to La Belle Montreal, but any of them would be great places to live!


----------



## WeimieLvr

After visiting Toronto in February, I have to say that it wouldn't be a great place to live for me. Toronto has an awesome skyline though!


----------



## Grey Towers

^^Too cold for ye?

I think Toronto's reputation leans more toward being a great place to live but not such a terrific tourist destination. Of course, anyone who prefers temperate or tropical climates will suffer through 6 months of cool-->cold weather if he moves here. February is the wrong time to visit if you're seeking sun and warmth.


----------



## WeimieLvr

Grey Towers said:


> ^^Too cold for ye?
> 
> I think Toronto's reputation leans more toward being a great place to live but not such a terrific tourist destination. Of course, anyone who prefers temperate or tropical climates will suffer through 6 months of cool-->cold weather if he moves here. February is the wrong time to visit if you're seeking sun and warmth.


It wasn't a tourism visit...I was there for work. It was -7 the day I left to come home.:nuts:


----------



## Looking/Up

-7? Sounds like a cool, crisp day.  Wakes you up in the morning on the way to school/work!


----------



## Taller Better

yet another smashing find by Elk:



Elkhanan1 said:


> *By Redroom Studio on UT
> 
> New construction*


----------



## MissyC

WOouuuuWWWWWW!!!!!

Does this Elk has a website too? I hope he has been to NYC, Chicago and Los Angeles too and 's put up an AMAZING photo gallery as well.


----------



## Taller Better

Elkhanan is one of our Toronto members who has a knack for finding great photos! These latest were by Redroom Studios, and were posted on Urban Toronto. Plus he is a clever lad to boot and knows a great deal about the field of architecture.


----------



## MissyC

Taller said:


> Elkhanan is one of our Toronto members who has a knack for finding great photos! These latest were by Redroom Studios, and were posted on Urban Toronto. Plus he is a clever lad to boot and knows a great deal about the field of architecture.


is he single? I am sure I will fall in love with him ... :nuts::lol:


----------



## Taller Better

I believe he is single, and he is very handsome! Very eligible bachelor, aren't you, Elkhanan!


----------



## MissyC

and I am very beautiful!!!!


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal skyline










by kukulu21


----------



## Looking/Up

Great photo of Montreal! ^^









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgerskup/4065263205/sizes/l/


----------



## PortoNuts

Keep them coming guys :cheers1:.

Toronto, Montreal, Calgary, my favourites by far. :drool:


----------



## Looking/Up

> Quoting "elliot"
> 
> I was picking away at this mega-pano last year (obviously before 1 Bloor East cacked) but got bored and gave up on it...
> stuff is missing and I doubt I'll ever get back to this... but it might be worth a look,
> so here's the work-in-progress:
> 
> In similar fashion to the huge waterfront pano I did, this one assumes you are standing near Cherry Beach and looking/panning from west to east,
> all the way to Eglinton (which can be seen in reality).
> 
> Cherry Beach offers a unique POV because you can see the waterfront skyline and much of the north/south skyline that usually is hidden in Toronto photos.
> 
> SPECIAL NOTE: I threw a bunch of generic/fictional buildings into East Bayfront as sort of placeholders
> 'cause I was interested in how that built form will appear when complete.
> 
> 
> Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Larger Render
> ULTIMATEmed.jpg


From Toronto forum.


----------



## Taller Better

nice finds by marcanadian:



Marcanadian said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/snaphappyexpat/4076369793/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/inadvertentgardener/4077397428/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgj/4076048287/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lopoulin/4072322541/


----------



## Looking/Up

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brian104/4081186123/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/warmuseum/3739294907/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cschoong/3773671132/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/me_roy/3554709833/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3388221503/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3669069355/sizes/l/

Scroll -->









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xptp/3648528243/sizes/l/
(Consists of 75 photos)


----------



## Taller Better

Ottawa is a pretty city, especially in the spring and in the autumn.


----------



## MissyC

Here are some of my pics of Montreal during October 2009





































and this one which is my own favorite: (I had to lay down on the street to make this picture, yeah, a girl in her fancy high heels and hairdo with make-up, doing such, believe me everybody was looking at me!!! like I was crazy)


----------



## MissyC




----------



## MissyC




----------



## Ukraine

Hi charlotte!
do you live in Montreal?
thank you for the nice pictures BTW
Montreal is the best looking city in fall


----------



## Taller Better

Great pics, Charlotte!! You did a fabulous job! :applause:

Chris has a most excellent eye at digging up great shots of Toronto:



christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/4066898230/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/4066117445/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/awl61/4042946541/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4038134951/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkpixel/3507065885/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkpixel/3614595393/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkpixel/3534640466/


----------



## Gieneklon

Great pics of Montreal and Toronto:applause:


----------



## MissyC

Ukraine said:


> Hi charlotte!
> do you live in Montreal?
> thank you for the nice pictures BTW
> Montreal is the best looking city in fall


Hi Ukraine, No, I was just visiting Montréal. (city trip)
Montréal is a fun place for a city trip but I wonder if it is a fun place to live at all, knowing the traffic jam, dense downtown, etc.


----------



## isaidso

CharlotteJ said:


> Hi Ukraine, No, I was just visiting Montréal. (city trip)
> Montréal is a fun place for a city trip but I wonder if it is a fun place to live at all, knowing the traffic jam, dense downtown, etc.


I moved to Montréal after graduating from university. I had an amazing 2 years there and would recommend it to any one. I still look back at those years very fondly.


----------



## Ervin2

They all look so bland compared to Vancouver and Toronto.


----------



## Taller Better

Another nice find!!!



CanadianSkyScraper said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/keith-pics/4085589208/sizes/l/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Vancouver


----------



## MissyC

speechless !!!!


----------



## Looking/Up

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcos_landin/4113880282/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianlorraine/4134266388/sizes/l/
from ianlorraine at www.flickr.com


----------



## PortoNuts

Toronto is such a cool city! :bow:


----------



## Marcanadian

Those Vancouver photos are gorgeous. :drool:


----------



## Looking/Up

sammo said:


> just an absolutely dazzling shot -with mls as cynosure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was posted by Caltrane at ssp -the source: 'mute'. website:
> http://mute.rigent.com/index.php?ladat=2009-11-26


From the Toronto forum.


----------



## Taller Better

More from the Toronto forum!! 



christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/armstrongone/4124670643/


----------



## PortoNuts

That photo shows how massive the skyline is !

Thanks TB.


----------



## Looking/Up

Have got some strrrrange colours going on in this shot. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tianxiaozhang/4142899556/


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Some photos of Montreal skyline










by Nagender Parimi










by aputridmind










by Kevin Polesello










by wafic00










by Sean_Marshall










by Whirl256










by majid_abdulrahman






















































































































by photohp


----------



## Taller Better

Looking/Up said:


> Have got some strrrrange colours going on in this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tianxiaozhang/4142899556/


 OMG That is one crazy photo!!!


----------



## Ukraine

Bigger Here.
By regulator75


----------



## Ukraine

By regulator 75


----------



## flesh_is_weak

Vieux-Quebec is my #1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Victoria


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Calgary









Edmonton









Halifax









Hamilton









London,ON









Mississauga









Montreal









New Brunswick









Niagara Falls









Ottawa









Quebec









Regina









Toronto









Vancouver









Winnipeg


----------



## MissyC

Toronto, Vancouver and Montreal for sure.

Halifax on 4! 

Victoria and Winnipeg are boring.


----------



## isaidso

What does Halifax on 4 mean? These other cities don't have large skylines, but they're also very small cities. Toronto is 7 times larger than Winnipeg and 16 times larger than Victoria. In a country of only 33 million people, what's impressive is how many good skylines there are: Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, and Calgary are all quite good. Then there are a significant number of small, but decent skylines from one end of the country to the other. 

Given time, these others might one day grow to rival the bigger Canadian skylines. You'd be shocked at how small the Vancouver and Calgary skylines were just a few decades ago. Now look at them!


----------



## Yellow Fever

That's where you folks were hiding... It took me a while to find this thread. 


Imo, my Regina's skyline is the best consider it has only 200,000 residents.









photo by rcj031, flickr.










by doubleaphotoalbum, flickr.










by doubleaphotoalbum, flickr.










by imcbain, flickr.










by chris-powell, flickr.










by edward willet, flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> That's where you folks were hiding... It took me a while to find this thread.


Charlotte's been cheating on you. :lol:

Regina is very good for a metro of 200,000! It will look even better with a dome in the back ground. :colgate:


----------



## Looking/Up

Another T.O.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iskanderstruck/4152488174/


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Charlotte's been cheating on you. :lol:
> 
> Regina is very good for a metro of 200,000! It will look even better with a dome in the back ground. :colgate:


I don't trust that woman anymore! :bash:

I hope they will build that proposed dome stadium in Regina. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

The best is yet to come.....Vancouver skyline in 2012!!


----------



## isaidso

I suspect that Vancouver will start to build significantly taller buildings going forward. Shangri-La is just the tip of the iceberg. Vancouver has nowhere to go, but up.



Yellow Fever said:


> I don't trust that woman anymore! :bash:
> 
> I hope they will build that proposed dome stadium in Regina. :cheers:


Well, I don't know anyone from Saskatchewan so if that dome gets built maybe we should catch the Roughriders' first game there together. I suspect I'd make better company at a football game than Charlotte any way.


----------



## MissyC

isaidso said:


> Charlotte's been cheating on you. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :wallbash:
Click to expand...


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> I suspect I'd make better company at a football game than Charlotte any way.


Definitely, "25 cents joke" would very likely happen if I took Charlotte to a football game. :lol:



25 cents joke

A guy took his blond girlfriend to her first football game. They had 
great seats right behind their team's bench. 

After the game, the guy asked her how she liked the experience.
"Oh, I really liked it," the blonde replied. "Especially the 
tight pants and all the big muscles, but I just couldn't understand why they 
were killing each other over 25 cents."

Dumbfounded, her date asked, "What do you mean?" 

"Well, at the beginning, they flipped a coin, one team got it and 
then for the rest of the game, everyone kept screaming 'Get 
the quarterback! Get the quarterback!' 
I'm like, Helloooooooooooo - it's only 25 cents!"


----------



## MissyC

Yellow Fever said:


> Definitely, "25 cents joke" would very likely happen if I took Charlotte to a football game. :lol:


oohhhhhh... Yellow Fever, stop it.... I feel so flattered!!!! THANK YOU... .... so cute... you make feel so special... :nuts::master::cheer::yes::rofl::kiss::tongue4::tongue4::hug::clown::baeh3::bow:


----------



## MissyC

isaidso said:


> What does Halifax on 4 mean? These other cities don't have large skylines, but they're also very small cities. Toronto is 7 times larger than Winnipeg and 16 times larger than Victoria. In a country of only 33 million people, what's impressive is how many good skylines there are: Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, and Calgary are all quite good. Then there are a significant number of small, but decent skylines from one end of the country to the other.
> 
> Given time, these others might one day grow to rival the bigger Canadian skylines. You'd be shocked at how small the Vancouver and Calgary skylines were just a few decades ago. Now look at them!


Halifax on number 4 of the best skylines in Canada!!!!
Why don't you want to go to a football game with him instead of with this lovely beautiful sexy gal here??? helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:baeh3:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beautiful downtown Vancouver...


]


















photos by flickr.


----------



## koolio

CharlotteJ said:


> Toronto, Vancouver and Montreal for sure.
> 
> Halifax on 4!
> 
> Victoria and Winnipeg are boring.


Really? I'm loving Winnipeg at the moment ... when the museum for human rights or whatever is finished it'll be more respected I suppose. For a city of its size, I think Winnipeg has a very good thing going on.


----------



## Looking/Up

My fourth favourite skyline is Ottawa without a doubt.


----------



## isaidso

CharlotteJ said:


> Halifax on number 4 of the best skylines in Canada!!!!
> Why don't you want to go to a football game with him instead of with this lovely beautiful sexy gal here??? helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:baeh3:


How about a 3 way? I like groups, as long as I get to sit in the middle, as per usual. :grouphug:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I'll go and sell popcorn! 

Toronto:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156134835/


----------



## MissyC

isaidso said:


> How about a 3 way? I like groups, as long as I get to sit in the middle, as per usual. :grouphug:


:lol::lol: let me see if I get it right. TB will sell popcorns, Isaidso sits in the middle, Yellow Fever to your right or left, me to your left or right. We know all what Yellow Fever will do. but what do I do??? ... playing the blonde? :lol:


----------



## MissyC

koolio said:


> Really? I'm loving Winnipeg at the moment ... when the museum for human rights or whatever is finished it'll be more respected I suppose. For a city of its size, I think Winnipeg has a very good thing going on.




Winnipeg is boring when it comes to skyline. It should have a few more skyscrapers. It does reserve that too, don't you think so? ... at least 2x more shiny gleaming blue glassy 60+ skyscrapers... btw, does Winnipeg has height restrictions too? like Vancouver and Ottawa.


----------



## Yellow Fever

CharlotteJ said:


> btw, does Winnipeg has height restrictions too? like Vancouver and Ottawa.


Not that I know of. 




Charotte, at the party, you just sit still and let me take care of the rest...:tongue4:


----------



## MissyC

Yellow Fever said:


> Charotte, at the party, you just sit still and let me take care of the rest...:tongue4:


which party? we are going to see a football game, not a party! :nuts: dauuuhhhhhh


----------



## Yellow Fever

You're such a blonde! Of course it would be a football game party! hno:


----------



## MissyC

Yellow Fever said:


> You're such a blonde! Of course it would be a football game party! hno:


huh?.... a football game, is a game, a party is a party, one dances, drinks, meets and greets and catches up with each other... what kind of a football game do they play in Canada??:uh:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ hno: You can go to a football game and having a party at the same time. Drinking, dancing, touching and nobody would care!


----------



## Rekarte

Toronto!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vanouver skyline in 2008...










.


----------



## MissyC

What VC misses, are a few massive aw- inspiring and taller bldgs of the kind across TO or Calgary. VC 's skyline looks imature and like a little baby.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Now I remember I hate you for a good reason!


----------



## MissyC

I hope I didn't offend you or anybody else out there. That was just mu personal finding but VC has many other bonuses such as the splendid natural beauty, friendly folks like Vanboy and Doggu and off course You  I am sorry if I upset you YF


----------



## Looking/Up

I'm sure he's only joking, Charlotte


----------



## isaidso

Looks like I'll have the best seat in the house at that football game.


----------



## Sid_toronto

TO not only has the best current skyline, but also the best lot of U/C skyscrapers.


----------



## MissyC

Looking/Up said:


> I'm sure he's only joking, Charlotte


he really adores Vancouver!


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## MissyC

You see? I knew he admires Vancouver so much. He is happy again.:tongue4:


----------



## isaidso

Who's the bombshell in that photo? No wonder someone's all in a huff. :|


----------



## Yellow Fever

I love blonde girl only!


----------



## Yellow Fever

OKay, back to my beloved Vancouver skyline.....










Steve, flickr.



]








by bentmike58, flickr.


----------



## isaidso

Is that mountain in the distance in Washington? This shot is due south?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Yes, its Mount Baker!


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal skyline

http://www.mtlurb.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1536


----------



## MissyC

Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa and Calgary for sure. Not only beautiful, but also where beautiful people live!


----------



## Looking/Up

Woot, Ottawa!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coffeego/4010725762/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffhoward/3593320395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/me_roy/3555519874/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phototouring/3281812288/sizes/o/


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

It's amazing how many great skylines there are in Canada, compared to my country The Netherlands. Canada has only twice the numer of residents (33 mln and 16,5 mln), and is way bigger! Still there are many more great skylines then in my highly populated little country which has only 3 or 4 real skylines and for the rest only some stand alone little towers here and there...

My top 3 for Canada:

1. Vancouver, simply adorable.
2. Toronto, impressive stuff with some real tall, it's a close finish!
3. Calgary (with a great olympic skating oval nearby, that counts for me! World cup is live on my TV right now!)

Edit

I have to mention Montreal. Must be an amazing city to be! But the skyline is a bit dull, but I love the pictures with ice and snow like a city in a polar area!


----------



## Ervin2

It's sad that everybody is voting Toronto just because it's big. Vancouver is obviously the best...


----------



## Looking/Up

There's nothing obvious about it, Ervin. If most people are voting Toronto it's because they "obviously" feel it 'is' the best. This is subjective. You should learn that people are going to have different opinions than you and it doesn't make them wrong.

Quebec City!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guysamson/4114403879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikemcd/2586791402/


----------



## isaidso

*Montréal*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3409/3477325495_3360764103_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3282/2295504552_70be9d1175_o.jpg

I wish this photo was larger:








http://www.hickerphoto.com/data/media/25/city-view-montreal_6198.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/512038816_903065ebb2_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1372/1346584295_5cb81ab796_b.jpg


----------



## Elkhanan1

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4178977716/sizes/o/*


----------



## Taller Better

^^ that is a drop dead gorgeous photo, elk! :master:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hongcouver...










photo by padel4thePlanet, flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever

courtesy photo by keaganp


----------



## Looking/Up

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/4186018861/


----------



## Aaron W

I enjoy all different types of skylines, so from Toronto to Vancouver and Calgary to Montreal, I'm a fan of it all.

1) Toronto
2) Vancouver
3) Calgary
4) Montreal

(1 & 2 are almost tied and 3 & 4 are almost tied as well)


----------



## jhonywillsh

My favoutie canadia skyline are
Winnipeg
Toronto
Edmonton
Montreal

By the thanks for sharing nice images. all images are really grate.


----------



## monolito

Toronto Skyline is in the same level than the biggest cities in the world, above all, for a country with only 33 M. population. Congratulations for your cities.


----------



## monolito

excuse me for introduce this photo here.

this is Madrid Skyline and perhaps in this picture it seems a bit like a Canadian skyline with those snowed mointains.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MissyC

monolito said:


> excuse me for introduce this photo here.
> 
> this is Madrid Skyline and perhaps in this picture it seems a bit like a Canadian skyline with those snowed mointains.


[/QUOTE]

wow, they 've already finished those 4 new one? ... so, the Cheese will be soon built too I suppose.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Madrid, on this photo, looks more like Salt Lake City.


----------



## monolito

wow, they 've already finished those 4 new one? ... so, the Cheese will be soon built too I suppose.[/QUOTE]

well Charlotte, this is a render of the new scheme around these towers area, a set of towers about 650-1000 feet, but with the crash market in Spain, when? we'll see...








[/QUOTE]


----------



## monolito

what beatiful photos of Vancuver, incredible the environment.



















and Vancouver under the fog.










and Madrid under the fog



ZowLe said:


>


you only can see the top of the 4 towers emerging.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice pics!












photo by s. yume, flickr.


----------



## Shapoor

Toronto of course...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wvs/3273186087/sizes/o/


----------



## MissyC

Beautiful picture, Shapoor, did you make it yourself?

Do the people ice skate when the lake is frozen like this btw, I wonder!?


----------



## Shapoor

^ No, I've put a link to the photographer's page below the image. Yes people do ice skate and play ice hockey on Lake Ontario at winter.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbirot/3283219868/sizes/l/


----------



## Looking/Up

That really is a gorgeous photo!


----------



## Taller Better

Canadians, from coast to coast, love to skate! :yes:


----------



## PortoNuts

Can you really skate on the frozen lake?  

Isn't that dangerous?

As usual, Toronto's skyline is just :bow:.


----------



## Taller Better

It is not dangerous as long as the ice is thick enough. It usually just freezes close to the shore. It depends how the water freezes whether you can skate on it or not. If the water was turbulent when it froze, the surface is too rough. If the water was placid, then you can!


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks TB kay:.

I want to go to Toronto in the winter :cheers:.


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal




























By la calmar on SSP


----------



## Taller Better

nice new finds!



Looking/Up said:


> Two more beautiful photo by Redroom Studios:


----------



## Looking/Up

First day of the new decade:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thequeen1984/4233983341/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Pretty. I wish they would stick some big buildings around the CN Tower.


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal










I don't have the source of the photo


----------



## PortoNuts

Massive sight!


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Here's another one from Montreal










http://www.flickr.com/photos/spikenzie/3591084318/


----------



## TugaMtl

^^^

Wow that's an amazing pic. I can see the Portuguese Church that's right next to the Portuguese school I used to go.


----------



## Taller Better

I'm guessing it was taken from the Olympic Tower, which has a spectacular view! Breathtaking photo!


----------



## TugaMtl

Impossible. The Olympic Stadium is located West of that picture


----------



## Taller Better

TugaMtl said:


> Impossible. The Olympic Stadium is located West of that picture


OOps! Sorry I was looking at it wrongly! Of course it is taken from the top of Mount Royal. I have a horrible sense of direction! :lol:


----------



## TugaMtl

lol no. The guy who took that pic had to be located North-East of Mount Royal. You see that viaduct? That means he was North of Rosemont Street.

edit: Oh shit. Now I know from where he took it from. Look that the top right of the pic. You'll see from where he took it lol


----------



## Taller Better

LMAO!! :rofl:

that'll teach me for not scrolling all the way!

In any case, it is a spectacular photo. Look how verdantly green Montreal is! 
It makes me pine for summer...


----------



## Taller Better

some wicked shots of Toronto! 




AndrewJM3D said:


> taken by: DaveWilsonPhotography on flickr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by: seekdes on flickr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by: J.E.T on flickr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by: lauriemcgregor on flickr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by: Danimators on flickr.com


----------



## PortoNuts

Toronto keeps rocking! :rock:


----------



## FFJ-MTL

Montreal










by onesevenone










*SCROLL*>>










By David Giral


----------



## Taller Better

More great photos of Toronto found by elkhanan!! 



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Ghost ships*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By ~EvidencE~ on Flickr*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Calgary


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Edmonton


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Mississauga


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Montreal


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Niagara Falls


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Ottawa


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Qubec


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Regina


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Saskatoon


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

St John


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Toronto


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Vancouver


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Winnipeg


----------



## Sarcasticity

isaidso said:


> Height is an issue in both Montreal and Vancouver. Of the two, Vancouver is more likely to relax height restrictions. That said, development seems to be ramping up in Montreal after decades of next to nothing significant (only 2 tall buildings built). Montreal looks eerily similar to how it did in 1964.


So the debate is still ongoing whether to increase the height restriction? Are the chances good?


----------



## isaidso

In Montreal the chances are next to zero that height restrictions will be relaxed. They seem content with becoming a mid-rise city with a bigger downtown footprint.

Vancouver would like to follow in that path, but they don't have much choice other than to go drastically taller. There are few sizable lots left in the downtown. They'll either have to significantly relax height restrictions, start building outside the core, or see growth go to other cities.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Vancouver would like to follow in that path, but they don't have much choice other than to go drastically taller. There are few sizable lots left in the downtown. They'll either have to significantly relax height restrictions, start building outside the core, or* see growth go to other cities.*


Thats exactly whats going to happen in metro Vancouver, there's a proposal of building a tallest tower in BC with 70 stories in Burnaby that has already a few 45-55 stories highrises under construction currently.


----------



## isaidso

That''s good to hear. 70 storeys, I'm assuming residential, would translate to about 230m-240m. Perhaps, we'll eventually see tall buildings in downtown Vancouver. The current height restrictions make little sense to me. A 150m building or a 350m building doesn't make much difference as far as views of the mountains. Both are going to block the view if you're on the street. Besides, does Vancouver want to be a viewing platform for mountains or a properly functioning city.


----------



## isaidso

Calgary Skyline by Chadillaccc, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

^^

I like the variety of buildings and the layout. I didn't realize Calgary was so impressive.


----------



## isaidso

It's doubly impressive when one consider that metropolitan Calgary is the size of Hartford, Connecticut. It's gone from open prairie 100 years ago, to this:




by *hardwiredindustries*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Calgary's skyline is the 2nd best in Canada after Toronto.



Vancouver for now is still the number 1 in BC but will soon be replaced by its smaller neighbour, Burnaby.


----------



## 001skyscraper

I made a video about the world's best skylines. Check it out! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9ymgQFPmro&feature=plcp

Thanks!


----------



## isaidso

You're in the wrong thread. :|


----------



## Taller Better

^^ This is a thread about Canadian skylines, and your video appears to be about American and Chinese skylines. I do hope you will not use your new profile here to spam advertise your Youtube video.


----------



## isaidso

An old one, but shows the depth of the skyline. This will bulk up considerably over the next 3-4 years, especially Yorkville. The Four Seasons U/C in this photo (centre left) might only be the 4th tallest in Yorkville in a few years. One Bloor, Holt Renfrew, and 37 Yorkville will all be taller. 

AURA, U Condos, 460 Yonge, and 501 Yonge will bulk up the middle between Yorkville and the CBD.









Courtesy of Interchange


----------



## Nouvellecosse

1) Toronto
2) Calgary
2) Montreal
4) Vancouver
5) Edmonton
5) Halifax
7) Quebec City
8) Mississauga
9) Winnipeg
10) Ottawa

Honourable Mention: North York. 

Yes, the skyline ranking is not entirely based on size; that is simply one aspect. Other aspects are aesthetic including the style/quality of the buildings, and the arrangement. I tend to have a preference for skylines with a wide variety of styles, shapes, materials, etc.


----------



## elking

I really like the picture with the orange moon! Skyscrapers are so beautiful ... Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Trueskiller

1)Toronto
2)Montreal
3)Calgary or Vancouver
4)Calgary or Vancouver
5)Mississauga

Mississauga's skyline is slowly starting to rank its self higher and higher with all their new cool looking high rises


----------



## isaidso

I can never decide between Calgary, Montreal, and Vancouver for 2nd, 3rd, and 4th. You could make an argument of Mississauga in 5th, but I'd go with Edmonton.

01. Toronto
02. Montreal
03. Calgary
04. Vancouver
05. Edmonton

06. Mississauga
07. Winnipeg
08. Halifax
09. Quebec City
10. Niagara Falls


----------



## eddeux

Canadian skylines aren't too bad. Though I have to say every skyline from Edmonton down IMO is just so-so. 

1. Toronto 
2. Calgary 
3. Vancouver 
4. Montreal 
5. Edmonton 
6. Quebec City 
7. Mississauga

I do like how Toronto's skyline intrudes inland into North York. I hope there are more developments in that area in the future.:cheers:


----------



## wino

1. Toronto (no doubt)
2. Calgary

I'm not sure about Vancouver, I've only been in the airport.. :lol:
Will be there in the summer. I can see for myself if it's better than Calgary.


** I really don't like Edmonton's skyline....


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> I can never decide between Calgary, Montreal, and Vancouver for 2nd, 3rd, and 4th. You could make an argument of Mississauga in 5th, but I'd go with Edmonton.


Calgary and Montreal is tough to decide, since Calgary is quite consistent, while Montreal can look either amazing or quite "blah" depending on the angle of the picture. 

Vancouver on the other hand has really slipped (in a relative sense) in my personal ranking during its recent boom. Before the boom, there was both the office side facing Coal Harbour, and the residential side facing False Creek. But now the office side has been largely smothered by repetitive and bland condos, which for me has completed canceled out the positive effect of the increased height.

And 90% of the new additions (visible from any angle) have been blue glass. It's just too homogeneous now. It's gotten to the point that it could slip even further depending on the progress of other cities. Edmonton has some major proposals so who knows what'll happen.


----------



## ArtZ

1. Toronto
2. Calgary
3. Montreal
4. Vancouver
5. Edmonton
6. Winnipeg

BTW, excellent thread.:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> Calgary and Montreal is tough to decide, since Calgary is quite consistent, while Montreal can look either amazing or quite "blah" depending on the angle of the picture.
> 
> Vancouver on the other hand has really slipped (in a relative sense) in my personal ranking during its recent boom. Before the boom, there was both the office side facing Coal Harbour, and the residential side facing False Creek. But now the office side has been largely smothered by repetitive and bland condos, which for me has completed canceled out the positive effect of the increased height.
> 
> And 90% of the new additions (visible from any angle) have been blue glass. It's just too homogeneous now. It's gotten to the point that it could slip even further depending on the progress of other cities. Edmonton has some major proposals so who knows what'll happen.


Good summation. Vancouver has slipped in my eyes as well. The skyline is bigger, but has lost its elegance. That said, Toronto is in danger of the same if it can't wean itself off its addiction to cookie cutter glass boxes.

City Place and Southcore have added bulk and height to Toronto's skyline, but have created a relatively sterile sea of blue/green glass. This area of Toronto is in desperate need of colour, texture, and creativity.


----------



## Eric Offereins

1 Toronto
2 Calgary/Vancouver


----------



## mhummel780

*Best Canadian Skylines*

In my opinion the best Canadian Skylines are:

1. Toronto
2. Vancouver 
3. Calgary 
4. Edmonton (catching up to Calgarys, especially with the new arena deal)
5. Montreal
6. Mississauga 
7. Hamilton
8. Winnipeg
9. Regina
10. Saskatoon


----------



## MysticMcGoo

1. Toronto
2. Calgary
3. Edmonton
4. Vancouver
5. Montreal


----------



## Bannor

I picked Calgary, but after looking more at the skyline pictures I regret not having chosen Vancouver. I think tall residentals are good by the way.

Montreal is also better than I had first thought. All in all it is hard to choose which one in this poll. Toronto is deffinately the largest, but its so dull!


----------



## Denjiro

1. Toronto
2. Vancouver/Calgary
3. Edmonton/Montréal


----------



## wino

1. Saskatoon


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I'd consider you are trolling! :troll:


----------



## Yellow Fever

MysticMcGoo said:


> 1. Toronto
> 2. Calgary
> 3. Edmonton
> 4. Vancouver
> 5. Montreal


You put Edmonton ahead of Vancouver, not that I mind but can you give the reason?


----------



## MysticMcGoo

It's height is way too uniform for my liking. I prefer staggered skylines like Edmonton and Calgary.


----------



## in'sauga

my tops...

1. *Toronto* (based on sheer volume/density)
2. *Vancouver* (setting improves ranking for skyline)
3. *Calgary* (future #1 in perhaps?)
4. *Montreal* (best mix of old and new)
5. *Edmonton* (needs to build taller)
6. *Mississauga* (shows most promise but lacks office towers)
7. *Ottawa* (denisty, but not a lot of height/setting is nice)
8. *Quebec City *(best historical skyline)
9. *Halifax* (moves to 6th or 7th if the United Gulf twin towers get built)
10. *Winnipeg* (best preserved downtown buildings in English Canada)

Honourable mentions *Regina* (best for a city under 200,000 pop./*Niagara Falls*.. (new proposals should help)


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I like Regina as well.


@Mystic, you make a valid point and I think Edmonton could jump to the third place on my list if they can add a few 200m or more towers to its current skyline. Until then, this is my list of the top six.

Toronto
Calgary
Montreal
Vancouver
Edmonton
Winnipeg


----------



## Darloeye

Toronto


----------



## wino

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ I'd consider you are trolling! :troll:


why? I have to love my city first.. right? 

seriously, of course it's not number 1... 
but Saskatoon skyline might be small.. but with the river setting + bridges makes it very charming. 
even more attractive than say.. Winnipeg.. IMO.


----------



## Yellow Fever

It's too bad that the demand of the office space is not great in Saskatoon. Otherwise it'd look quite nice with some 25-30 stories towers along the river in downtown.


----------



## wino

^^ yeah i agree with you.
The demand for office space has been improving in the past years.. but not that big yet compared to bigger cities. 
but the city is booming, if it gets sustained, maybe in the future we'd get more highrises. hopefully 

just want to share an old photo of Saskatoon by *jphphotography*


----------



## isaidso

I have to admit that Toon town can look awful pretty.


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> The demand for office space has been improving in the past years.. but not that big yet compared to bigger cities.
> but the city is booming, if it gets sustained, maybe in the future we'd get more highrises. hopefully


Saskatchewan reminds me of a mini-Alberta. If it can keep booming maybe we'll see 500,000 residents in both Saskatoon and Regina 25 years from now.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Regina is smaller and less pretty than Saskatoon but its skyline is quite impressive for a city of around 200,000.


Regina...a plains city by Rwill, on Flickr


----------



## MissyC

the region's capital of where I live also counts 200.000 and wish we had Regina's skyline too. at least there are over 20+floors something there.


----------



## Taller Better

Hey!! Nice pic of The 'Peg! kay:


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> If that's what actually happens, then ok, but I'm concerned that what may actually happen is that it stays the same height and maintains the same footprint, and simply sees greater pressure to redevelop lowrise historic buildings for the sake of highrises so that the existing downtown can fit more stuff in without becoming taller or wider.


That would be the worst possible scenario. There does seem to be a degree of apathy and indifference to preservation in Montreal; a century old church was bulldozed just a few months ago. It's surprising given the uproar a few decades ago over the mass destruction of countless grand old buildings there.

It just goes to show that one always has to stand vigilant. We're still not a society that values culture. When money trumps all else there will always be barbarians at the gate.


----------



## Lydon

^^ That's really sad  We're at the opposite end of the scale down here...the Heritage Council tends to go overboard and force the preservation of pretty much anything and everything simply because of its age.


----------



## mobus

Toronto needs more variation in the styles of the buildings. A lot of them look the same if you are unfamiliar with the skyline.


----------



## ssiguy2

For it's size Calgary beats out everyone else but Toronto is number one. 

Still, considering the sheer number of skyscrapers in Toronto I find it rather underwhelming. There is little variety to any of the towers built in the last 20 years......blue glass. The only criteria for Toronto high rises seems to be that they don't fall down. 

I also find the skyscrapers poorly placed and too bunched together making the place look more like a volcano than the larger footprint of Montreal or Calgary. If Toronto's skyline was a bit more spread out near the core than it would have a far more dramatic impact. Case and point.............the new Trump Tower. A fairly tall tower but you can't even see it due to be just another one in the "clump" of King & Bay.


----------



## DZH22

ssiguy2 said:


> For it's size Calgary beats out everyone else but Toronto is number one.
> 
> Still, considering the sheer number of skyscrapers in Toronto I find it rather underwhelming. There is little variety to any of the towers built in the last 20 years......blue glass. The only criteria for Toronto high rises seems to be that they don't fall down.
> 
> I also find the skyscrapers poorly placed and too bunched together making the place look more like a volcano than the larger footprint of Montreal or Calgary. If Toronto's skyline was a bit more spread out near the core than it would have a far more dramatic impact. Case and point.............the new Trump Tower. A fairly tall tower but you can't even see it due to be just another one in the "clump" of King & Bay.


The skyline is spreading out considerably when you consider the massing around Yorkville and the waterfront, as well as in between towers such as Aura (which is nearing the point of becoming a true game-changing tower on the skyline). However, I agree that all of the blue glass is off-putting. Some more variety in color and materials would be much more visually appealing, especially by the waterfront. Looks like "sterile city" over there.


----------



## Urbinus

I leave here 3 pictures of Montreal's amazing skyline. I like these particular shots because are not the classic take from the Mont Royal's look out.
These pictures are not mine and I don't have the source; I found them on the internet a few months ago.

1) Toronto
2) Montreal
3) Calgary
4) Edmonton

Vancouver I don't even put it on the list because I find it really lame. The city's surrounding landscape is awesome but the buildings are ugly... all the same height, same style, mostly residential. I think that Vancouver needs a few tall office towers... that would look great there.

Edit: spelling


----------



## wino

^^ you sold Montreal to me.


----------



## amgonzal

I think Vancouver and Toronto are the best two:

*Toronto:*


Toronto skyline by naibank, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline - Sunset by manfred.cheng, on Flickr

Toronto's Growing Skyline 06 / 2012 by tomms, on Flickr




*Vancouver*


Tonight in Vancouver: The World's Most Livable City by [travelfox], on Flickr

Amazing Vancouver (PA303-A) by Avision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver are the best skylines in Canada. I was in Montreal back in February. The skyline looked depressing (or must have been just the weather.. bitterly cold), but it didn't look as good as I remembered it to be. It's like the skyline has been stuck 4 decades ago. Toronto is just up and away in terms of size and aesthetic appeal to other cities but Calgary is definitely the city I look out for. 

Going to this thread, I just realized how few skyline cities Canada has


----------



## isaidso

Sarcasticity said:


> Going to this thread, I just realized how few skyline cities Canada has


Few compared to China or the US, but very good for a country with fewer people than California. Canada has 5 significant skyline cities: Toronto, Montreal, Calgary, Vancouver, and Edmonton. Who besides China and the US has more than 5?


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Few compared to China or the US, but very good for a country with fewer people than California. Canada has 5 significant skyline cities: Toronto, Montreal, Calgary, Vancouver, and Edmonton. Who besides China and the US has more than 5?


Edmonton is a little bit of a stretch. The only other country I can think of with at least 5 is Australia (Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Gold Coast). For its population Canada's skylines are definitely swinging above their weight class.

Actually, on second look Japan would also qualify for at least 5 major skyline cities, if not more. Tokyo, Osaka, Yokohama, Nagoya (check this one out, very surprising), Kobe, and then on Edmonton's level I would say that Sapporo and Fukuoka are at least competitive with it.

I don't know what else. Maybe Brazil, depending on how much credence you give to the quantity and density over the lack of height? Regardless, Canada is definitely one of the top 4-5 skyline countries in the world.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto by unfamiliar tide, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Edmonton is a little bit of a stretch.


I suppose it is although I doubt it will remain so for much longer. In terms of the number of significant skyline cities, I'd also count Japan and Australia on par. Like you mentioned, Brazilian skylines have lots of bulk but not much height.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Burnaby Metrotown's growing skyline..


IMG_0693 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0694 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## CarbonCO2

*Calgary*

Calgary


----------



## Yellow Fever

Drama Above @ Absolute Condos, Mississauga Ontario (Explore) by B.E.K., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Summer by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


Vancouver's Summer Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Today's banner looked good, so I'll post it:

*Edmonton*








Courtesy of WinterE229


----------



## isaidso

*Cowtropolis*
http://peakexperienceimagery.com/









http://peakexperienceimagery.com/








Both courtesy of Peak Aerials


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal



City Rhythm (79) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

isaidso said:


> Few compared to China or the US, but very good for a country with fewer people than California. Canada has 5 significant skyline cities: Toronto, Montreal, Calgary, Vancouver, and Edmonton. Who besides China and the US has more than 5?


For some reason without putting regards to the population, I've always thought Canada had some sizable cities that could fill up atleast a top ten skyline list. 

Going to the skylines list, apparently many countries have atleast 5 skyline cities, but most of those cities are probably less known.


----------



## isaidso

Sarcasticity said:


> For some reason without putting regards to the population, I've always thought Canada had some sizable cities that could fill up atleast a top ten skyline list.
> 
> Going to the skylines list, apparently many countries have atleast 5 skyline cities, but most of those cities are probably less known.


Beyond the US and China, I'd say there are only 3 countries with 4-5 skyline cities: Japan, Australia, and Canada. Brazil arguably has more, but they're all so short.

Regarding Canada, we really only have 4 significant skyline cities: Toronto, Calgary, Montreal, and Vancouver. There seem to be 4 that could join them in the not too distant future: Burnaby, Edmonton, Niagara Falls, and Mississauga.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto


Case of the Mondays by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is Edmonton developing into a significant Canadian skyline city to join the big 4? I'd say it will if it's not there already: 

*Edmonton, Alberta*








(http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8523/8621278971_5a603f917a_b.jpg)









(http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8256/8622404924_b5a9d6b472_b.jpg)

All from edmonton.com


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal, Quebec*








Helico by Denis Tremblay on Flickr


----------



## hunser

#1 Toronto, no contest here really. 
#2 Montreal
#3 Calgary (getting better and better)
#4 Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Regarding Canada, we really only have 4 significant skyline cities: Toronto, Calgary, Montreal, and Vancouver. *There seem to be 4 that could join them in the not too distant future: Burnaby, Edmonton, Niagara Falls, and Mississauga*.


In Burnaby (a suburb of Vancouver)alone, there are already 4 sets of skyline with Metrotown leading the way with 2 towers (45 and 46 floors), 3 towers (34, 37, 38 fls) and 1 with 55 floors are currently under construction and more projects have already been approved and just waiting for digging work to start. Burnaby is definitely becoming a force to be reckon with.


----------



## isaidso

Is there any office planned for Burnaby? I find skylines really don't come together till the office buildings start making their mark. That said, I wouldn't be surprised to see BC's tallest buildings go up here (or Metrotown) rather than downtown Vancouver.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Is there any office planned for Burnaby? I find skylines really don't come together till the office buildings start making their mark. That said, I wouldn't be surprised to see BC's tallest buildings go up here (or Metrotown) rather than downtown Vancouver.


Wouldn't it be nice if they build the tallest tower out side of Vancouver? I'm sick and tired of that dumb view cone effect policy which limit the height of the buildings in downtown. There are three office towers in metrotown currently, one of them is brand new and the cladding installing is just about finished.


----------



## isaidso

I'm tired of that view cone tunnel vision as well. City planners in Vancouver seemed to have forgotten that mountains aren't the only things that can be beautiful. Why can't beautiful buildings be the focal point? People move to cities for the built form. People move to the wilderness for mountains and trees.


----------



## Alexis95

In my opinion Toronto is best skyline till now although Edmonton is also growing faster but personally i likes Toronto although everyone have their own opinion.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal


City Rhythm (81) (Explore 2013-08-18) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

More Montreal..


City Rhythm (98) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Pics I took of my city, Toronto, a couple of weeks ago as the sun went down:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice shots! TB did you use the tripod?


----------



## Taller Better

Oh, definitely.. the shutter was open for 40 seconds or more, I think.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal


Night of Montreal by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver (my photos)


IMG_4413 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


4395a by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Halifax, Nova Scotia










Another angle:









http://www.visionairimages.com/Geographic-Zone/Halifax-EasternShore/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


Vancouver From Far Away by AmazingJourneyA58, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Raincity









http://www.flickr.com/photos/buffdawgus/9612173540/
by buffdawgus


----------



## Denjiro

_MONTRÉAL_

Montréal par Vancayzeele Olivier, sur Flickr


The Olympic Village par capreit, sur Flickr


Golf Ile des Soeurs par Wally Baba, sur Flickr


Montréal par abdallahh, sur Flickr


Ville de Montréal - Unique View by Paul Ei, on Flickr


Solitude par Eric Constantineau - www.ericconstantineau.com, sur Flickr


Mountains on the horizon par AV Dezign, sur Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_MONTRÉAL_

Montréal sur le fleuve by Y.RAVARY photoart, on Flickr


Montréal downtown by julien_10, on Flickr


Montréal by Mihai Andritoiu, on Flickr


Montréal by IMAGYKA PHOTO, on Flickr


Montreal skyline at night, Canada by Hernani Larrea, on Flickr


Downtown Montréal by Mihai Andritoiu, on Flickr


[297/365] View from Intercontinental Hotel in Montreal - Day 2 by ryotnlpm, on Flickr


Best Reading Spot in Town... by Michael Vesia, on Flickr


Bonne nuit Vieux-Montreal by yeahbouyee, on Flickr


Cloudy Evening on Montreal HDR par David Giral, sur Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

City of Rain









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3691/9168221964_86539ff3cf_o.jpg
by rpaterso


----------



## isaidso

Calgary, Alberta









From Offshoot Studios - http://www.offshootstudios.com/2012/08/10/aerial-shot-with-d800/


----------



## Jewish

Nice thread!

Is there *Best United States Skyline* thread? (except of Best North American Skyline i'm already subscribed on).


----------



## urban-dweller

Vancouver
Toronto
Calgary
Montreal
Ottawa
Winnipeg
Edmonton
Quebec city
Halifax
Victoria


----------



## isaidso

Mine keeps changing all the time, but currently I'd put it like this:

01. Toronto
02. Montreal
03. Calgary
04. Vancouver
05. Edmonton
06. Winnipeg
07. Ottawa
08. Quebec City
09. Halifax
10. Hamilton


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto is by far Canada's best skyline, and it's only getting better!









http://themaxman.ca/


Toronto Aerial by atlasnaaa, on Flickr









http://www.risecondos.com/


Over TO by Charles Bodi, on Flickr



T.o skyline by rkbphotos1, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnieyip/8320283063/

The best part? Toronto is a fairly young city when compared to other large cities around the world, and we are now starting to plan our greatest landmark projects; Mirvish and Ghery, Oxford Place, One Yonge, Massey Tower, the entire waterfront, among many other amazing projects are in the works, and it only looks good for the city! Especially since in the future, we'll have a different mayor!


----------



## isaidso

Toronto has the best skyline, but hopefully it won't be a one horse race forever. I'd much rather have 3-4 skylines all jockeying for the top spot.


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> Toronto has the best skyline, but hopefully it won't be a one horse race forever. I'd much rather have 3-4 skylines all jockeying for the top spot.


Toronto will pretty much be the only serious contender in the near/mid future. However I do have to say based on current development Calgary is the next best bet. While it lacks scale and size relative to Toronto, it has a very interesting and diverse collection shapes and colors in its skyline. Toronto's weak point is style and variety; White\brown boxes from the 60-70's to green\grey\blue boxes in the new millennium.


----------



## parody24

#1. Toronto
#2. Montreal
#3. Vancouver
#4. Calgary
#5. Edmonton
#6. Quebec City
#7. Winnepeg
#8. Halifax
#9. Niagara Falls
#10. Hamilton


----------



## PanaManiac

*Like Paris' Eiffel tower, the CN tower provides the exclamation point to Toronto's first-place skyline ranking. Ironically enough, some of the city's best shots are taken from that very vantage point.

As the undisputed second-best Canadian skyline, Vancouver is severely underrated, as indicated by the huge gap in votes cast between itself and the top-ranked metropolis cited above.*


----------



## Jaborandi

#1 Toronto
#2 Montreal
#3 Vancouver
#4 Calgary
#5 Edmonton
#6 Ottawa
#7 Hamilton
#8 Winnipeg
#9 Quebec City
#10 Halifax


----------



## Taller Better

Great Toronto shots found by Walden! 



waldenbg said:


> fell.of.dark by jonathancastellino, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Toronto on the Water by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Building City by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Golden Rail by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> dusk at 46mm by ronnie.yip, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9970 by Matt M S, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Toronto Skyline by eric arnau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Toronto Skyline by eric arnau, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by alanadehaan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by alanadehaan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Toronto: Yonge-Dundas Square by The City of Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Jaborandi said:


> #1 Toronto
> #2 Montreal
> #3 Vancouver
> #4 Calgary
> #5 Edmonton
> #6 Ottawa
> #7 Hamilton
> #8 Winnipeg
> #9 Quebec City
> #10 Halifax


I never know whether to put Calgary in 3rd or Vancouver. Otherwise your top 10 is almost identical to mine.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Calgary. 






Raincouver









http://www.flickr.com/photos/time-to-look/11222967975/in/explore-2013-12-05
by Ted's photos - for me


----------



## Taller Better

I'd torn between Vancouver and Montreal for second place, but I'd put Calgary in fourth place, personally! :yes:


----------



## wino

I'm biased for Calgary.


1. Toronto
2. Calgary
3. Vancouver
4. Montreal
5. Saskatoon


And yeah.. Saskatoon as well.. :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blazinred/11883001413/
by vancityhotshots


----------



## bozenBDJ

Meanwhile, in *Toronto*.


Deep Freeze by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*My Top 5 list...*

1. Toronto
2. Calgary
3. Vancouver
4. Montreal
5. Edmonton


----------



## Denjiro

*City of Rain*


Stranded At Sea - Vancouver BC 3 by TheBrickest, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Edmonton










http://www.flickr.com/photos/wherezjeff/12136538166/in/explore-2014-01-25
by WherezJeff


----------



## QuantumX

I love this angle! It's one I've not seen before.


----------



## isaidso

Not a very good skyline shot of Vancouver, but I hope people will make an exception for this spectacular view from Grouse Mountain:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierreleclerc/12128977265/


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I love this angle! It's one I've not seen before.


I believe that's taken from a restaurant/bar on the top floor of the Manulife building in Yorkville. I've always preferred this view to the one from the lake because you can see more of the city. Lots of new skyscrapers since that photo was taken though. Trump, Shangri-La, and AURA are conspicuously missing.


----------



## QuantumX

I love that shot! I've been to Grouse Mountain!


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I believe that's taken from a restaurant/bar on the top floor of the Manulife building in Yorkville. I've always preferred this view to the one from the lake because you can see more of the city. Lots of new skyscrapers since that photo was taken though. Trump, Shangri-La, and AURA are conspicuously missing.


Can you pinpoint that building in Yorkville for me using this photo? I believe Yorkville is where I'll be staying. 


Home, sweet Home. by backintheworld, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

^^


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Don't you worry, Quantum. When you come to visit I will show you the good spots like that! Leave it to me. 

Monkey found a nice aerial shot of Toronto from 1940:



monkeyronin said:


> 1940:
> 
> 
> Toronto In Historic Photographs ....1940 Aerial View Of Downtown Toronto by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching up slowly), on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Can you pinpoint that building in Yorkville for me using this photo? I believe Yorkville is where I'll be staying.


I thought about mentioning that to you, but didn't know whether you wanted to make your grand Toronto debut public. :colgate:


----------



## isaidso

http://digitalartist.smugmug.com/Galleries/Calgary/


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*

This gallery has some nice/unusual/recent shots of Halifax:


----------



## waldenbg

Canada's megacity:















Canada's Pacific city:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Oil City









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wherezjeff/11078432134/


----------



## Denjiro

Vancouver


Vancouver City Panorama by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://www.flickr.com/photos/95374...Tdc-jZM2xi-jZMdfP-jZLPZP-jZNCfw-jZL4sH-jZNFdf
by Jack Vainer


----------



## caltrane74

Toronto, Calgary, Vancouver and Montreal. In that order. 

Mississauga, Edmonton, Niagara Falls, North York, and Burnaby all tied up for the runner ups.


----------



## Denjiro

Vancouver 



The Olympic Cauldron and the 9 O'Clock Gun by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


Coal Harbour Sunset by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Its beautiful! Just to clarify that this photo was taken from downtown and the little group of buildings on the other side of the bridge is University of Saskatchewan.


That hotel looks to be done in 'Canadian chateau style'. Is it one of the grand railway hotels or a stand alone?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Yes, this is the famous 4 stars delta-bessborough hotel which was built by the Canadian National Railway from 1928 to 1932.


----------



## isaidso

The Bessborough and Chateau Frontenac are north American adaptations of French architecture. Commerce Court North and Canada Life are north American adaptations of English architecture. Despite being relatively short, in many ways it's the French-Canadian answer to the 1920s skyscraper. I'm glad those in positions of power saw the beauty of this architecture and built examples of it right across the country.

I've always admired this style, but I wish we had more buildings like it. A 60 floor version would have been out of sight. :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal


bright Montreal night by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal may be the 2nd city, but it still has the most elegant and refined downtown in Canada. Beautiful.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Yup, love Montreal's skyline.






Vancouver









https://www.flickr.com/photos/95374...Tdc-jZM2xi-jZMdfP-jZLPZP-jZNCfw-jZL4sH-jZNFdf
by Jack Vainer


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Olympic Cauldron and the 9 O'Clock Gun by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Winnipeg, Manitoba*









form winnipegphotos.ca


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ nice sunrise pic.


----------



## isaidso

The elm tree canopy and bone straight residential streets in Winnipeg aren't talked about much, but they define Winnipeg in my eyes.


----------



## linum

Toronto - no questions...

Vancouver has impressive density and with the mountain backdrop it's very pretty BUT Vancouver needs height and lots of it


----------



## isaidso

I'd put Vancouver in 4th actually. Montreal has one of those classic north American skylines with first rate architectural layering built over a century. Montreal gets 3rd. Calgary is very new with far less variety, but its scale and height bump it to 2nd imo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ That'd be my ranking as well.



Raincity









https://www.flickr.com/photos/time-to-look/13603493094/in/photostream/


----------



## Taller Better

^^That is a very odd building but makes for one superb photo!! :yes:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/dandeakin/12689489943/in/photostream/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/claytonperry/12242789474


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, Alberta*


Calgary, Alberta (x-post/r/skylineporn) [1200x716] by primoboy55, on Flickr


----------



## orion99

Toronto.

Population-wise, if Canada was a part of the US, Toronto would be the second biggest city by population, behind New York. But that will never happen.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Visit my new thread: The skyscraper Quiz.

I would be very happy if many players arrive. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

orion99 said:


> Toronto.
> 
> Population-wise, if Canada was a part of the US, Toronto would be the second biggest city by population, behind New York. But that will never happen.


It would be 3rd. Both New York and Los Angeles are larger.


----------



## NaRc0t1c

A very beautiful country and a President who takes care of his country


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> I suppose the tallest one in this image.


10m taller and it would be the tallest in BC.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*

vancouver skyline by HronekPhotos.com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*

Vancouver Skyline - From Queen Elizabeth Park by trevis, on Flickr

Vancouver Skyline by Paul van der Heyde, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*

The Montreal skyline by skweeky ツ, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wherezjeff/14177762407/in/contacts/


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://www.flickr.com/photos/time-to-look/13083886064/


----------



## Taller Better

More great photos of Toronto, found by Christos!! :cheers2:




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome shots, lucci :cheers:
> 
> 
> 14445811 par drum118, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> The view par @416Shots, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> The man in black par @416Shots, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> DAG09768 par odziuba, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> point and shoot par @416Shots, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> The First par @416Shots, sur Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*

I LOVE VANCOUVER by Christian Siebenbürgen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Burnaby


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_2367


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_2366


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton's skyline lurks under the radar, but looks set to go through a big growth spurt. And look at all that green!

*Edmonton*









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...-ad38-11e2-8367-fbc1ddf8b129-edmonton-alberta


----------



## Taller Better

My pics of Toronto yesterday:

Some shots I took yesterday:


----------



## Taller Better

What a find, isaidso!! :applause:



isaidso said:


> Courtesy of jaycola


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

It's starting to become quite a lengthy cluster! If you cut that photo in half (just below the treeline) and removed the CN Tower, you could probably fool people into thinking it is New York! 

So much variety in architecture from that angle too.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, Alberta*

Calgary's skyline summer 2014 by djrxxs, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*

Stanley Park - Olympus EM-5 & Lumix 12-35mm by W.Y., Liao, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Back in Toronto and I was finally able to take some nice photos from the City Hall plaza. Really nice view from there!


----------



## MDguy

That Vancouver shot is absolutely impressive! I've never been that enthused about Vancouver's skyline but that shot is magic!


----------



## isaidso

The area in and around the CBD is quite good, but it gets over shadowed by that sea of monotonous glass condos surrounding it.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Oil capital of Canada









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wherezjeff/13002510243/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


sunset from Toronto Island by ryback80, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Regina, it looks great for its size.


Regina by Busologist, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Toronto just before sunrise by photo_enthused_, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Calgary skyline by ParkerTownes, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

1. Halifax
2. Quebec City
3. Burnaby
4. Hamilton
5. Montreal
6. Ottawa
7. Winnipeg
8. Mississauga
9. London
10. St. John
11. St. John's
12. Toronto
13. -
14. Winnipeg again
15. Calgary
16. Edmonton
17. Windsor
18. Surrey
19. Vancouver
20. Thunder Bay
21. Regina
22. Niagara Falls

This list is subject to change when the drugs wear off :nuts:


...........

Real top 4
1. Toronto
2. Calgary
3. Montreal
4. Vancouver


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Be careful with # 10 and 11. The "Saint" in Saint John, NB is never abbreviated.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Beltline Constructon i9313 by ferreth, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby


IMG_6886 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*The Steel City .....Hamilton, Ontario*









Courtesy of Brain McHattie


----------



## isaidso

*City of Champions .....Edmonton, Alberta*









Courtesy of RTA


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> *City of Champions .....Edmonton, Alberta*


 yes only in the years that the Oilers and the Eskimos were the kings and that was over 20 years ago. 



Vancouver


Te Amo Vancouver by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> yes only in the years that the Oilers and the Eskimos were the kings and that was over 20 years ago.


It's been a while for their sports teams, but Edmonton has been winning in practically every other area over the last 20 years: population growth, GDP per capita, protection of its green belt, investment in their people/education, etc.

Besides, the Eskimos will win the Grey Cup this year. You heard it here first folks!


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*


Source


----------



## Rivaille

1. Toronto
2. Calgary
3. Montréal

--

Toronto

http://i.imgur.com/wCC8gTZ.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


And when there was days of dark by Robert Saucier, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Some more Vancouver:


Image-123 by TaufeeqK, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby

IMG_7285 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto:



lucci said:


> the night is young by ronnie.yip, on Flickr





monkeyronin said:


> Toronto Skyline by yyzexposed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/armstrongone/14935545264/
> 
> 
> Just downtown a bit by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Talent show by @416Shots, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blazinred/15428012029/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Two skylines in this pic, the bigger one is of course in Vancouver and the smaller one in the far left back ground is metrotown in Burnaby.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kongx...c4-pGPhfP-pH1rN8-pGJhyz-pqqn5r-pqgRtu-pGrqSr/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Buildings by Image In Heart, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

My gosh I can't believe how much that view has changed since I moved here in 1985!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^








:nuts:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Burnaby's Metrotown



City To City by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr




Vancouver


Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*









Calgary skyline by Shirley, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ From this angle, I am thinking that Calgary's skyline has surpassed Montreal's and Vancouver's.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I feel it surpassed them in most ways at least 10 years ago but the other two certainly have some areas where they excel.


----------



## Taller Better

My list would be:
1) Toronto
2) Vancouver
3) Montreal
4) Calgary


----------



## Yellow Fever

my list remain

Toronto
Calgary
Montreal
Vancouver
Edmonton


----------



## JuanPaulo

People are so divided about the best Canadian skyline! I love it!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*

Calgary skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

What about Burnaby? I think it may push for 5th maybe topping Edmonton?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB*


Autumn Morning Over Downtown I by gina.blank, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Love the fall foliage on all the Canadian cities! kay:



*Hamilton, ON*


Great Lakes City .... Skyline Of Downtown Hamilton, Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario, on Flickr


----------



## wino

in the top 10?? 


Saskatoon


----------



## wino

another one


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> People are so divided about the best Canadian skyline! I love it!


Eh, more like #2-4. At this point, Toronto is obviously the top Canadian skyline and it's a blowout.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Its more like #3-5 rather, Calgary is pretty much locked in at the #2 spot.


----------



## Yellow Fever

wino said:


> in the top 10??


more like in the top 100.


----------



## isaidso

*Edmonton, Alberta*

Edmonton's skyline seems to be spread out linearly. It's going to be a long time before it fills in, but it's looking pretty good already.









Courtesy of dilemmax


----------



## isaidso

*Winnipeg, Manitoba*


Winnipeg From The Sky by bryanscott, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Never knew Edmonton had such quantities of midrises :nuts:


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Never knew Edmonton had such quantities of midrises :nuts:


I didn't either till about a year ago. Aerial shots suggest Edmonton's core has tons of room for intensification. There are lots of parking lots and low rises scattered about, but mid rises go on and on for far further than one would expect. It's a fast growing place though. There are only 1.3 million in this metro, but some are saying it could hit 2 million in 15-20 years. A lot depends on oil prices of course.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver at night

Vancouver's Lights by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Another nice Autumn colour photo of Toronto!! 



Rhino said:


> From Ramako ( mod ) of SSP
> 
> Toronto in all its fall glory...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Calgary skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Calgary is off the hook this season!



*Calgary, AB*


skyline November 14 2014 by LUMIN8, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Burnaby

IMG_7555 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7553 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


20141116. The Toronto west-facing skyline - still dominated by the CN Tower but more crowded and greener than ever. by Vik Pahwa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jackvainer/12470986353/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Taller Better

Yet another great find by waldenbg!



waldenbg said:


> One of the best Toronto photos I've ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/l3tspaarty/15083041199/sizes/l


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB*


Edmonton - YEG by markie_darkie1616, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Great find JP. I've found myself intrigued with Edmonton lately so that photo is much appreciated.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Taller said:


> Another nice Autumn colour photo of Toronto!!


I love the skyline part of that picture but it bothers me how the low rise areas in the foreground are so low slung. It's kind of jarring when based on the skyline my eyes expect to see much more heavily built up urban landscape. 

Something like more like this for example:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/10435...WuB-8dUerD-dUX1X5-hLT9JW-8dXmEC-8Spe6J-asZ3qV


----------



## Taller Better

Nouvellecosse said:


> I love the skyline part of that picture but it bothers me how the low rise areas in the foreground are so low slung. It's kind of jarring when based on the skyline my eyes expect to see much more heavily built up urban landscape.


I think having these traditional single family dwellings scattered around the downtown area is part of the charm of Toronto. There are plenty of well preserved Victorian/Edwardian neighbourhoods within a 15-30 minute walk of the Central Business District, which is not only human scaled, but completely charming. I, for one, don't like the idea of living in a city that becomes so densely built up that you could never dream of escaping it a bit.
And in the greater scheme, all Canadian cities from coast to coast have areas of single family dwellings within a short distance of downtown. That is part of the urban fabric of Canadian cities.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Low slung "nooks" and "pockets" here and there perhaps would be, or having a variety with more modestly scaled buildings mixed with more imposing ones. But having a relative lack of central density in large areas very near the centre for me has an adverse affect on a city's sense of charm and charisma. I suppose we all have differing ideas of what constitutes a charming environment and for me that aspect definitely isn't it.


----------



## Taller Better

Well, I think much of it depends upon the size of a city, physical limitations and population. For a city the size of Toronto to be intensively built out in every direction for many miles would first entail the demolition of entire residential neighbourhoods as we know them for a kind of urban renewal program, and secondly require a population the size of New York City or Mexico City to fill them up. If a city is on an island, like Hong Kong, or Manhattan, then the luxury of having a single family dwelling has not been an option in the past century. We actually still have that luxury, and I would consider that a bonus, not a negative. 

These are long established neighbourhoods; they are in a sense suburbs that are still fairly close to downtown. Should we be annexing people's homes and land and then demolish them? There is, after all, no other way to establish a "denser" neighbourhood like the ones we see downtown.That very nearly happened here in the '70's when a group wanted to demolish the low density Chinatown to build a more "progressive" Spadina Freeway. Locals did not like the idea of wiping out the neighbourhood, and fought back. Because of that today we have a busy, bustling downtown Chinatown. It is very low density, but it has its original charm.

How else would we go about replacing neighbourhoods with tiny winding side streets and single family dwellings into intensely built up neighbourhoods? How then would we fill them, or rent out the business space with our existing population? Should we encourage big box developments on quiet suburban streets? I believe sometimes we forget quality of life in our desire to intensify density in all neighbourhoods. 

In any case, to draw things back to photos, I will share some beautiful photos of Toronto found by Monkey! 



monkeyronin said:


> The Ancients are watching by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Blue Everything by @416Shots, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cold night for urban photographers by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Steamy by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Toronto in the fall by jeffcbowen, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Taller said:


> Well, I think much of it depends upon the size of a city, physical limitations and population. For a city the size of Toronto to be intensively built out in every direction for many miles would first entail the demolition of entire residential neighbourhoods as we know them for a kind of urban renewal program, and secondly require a population the size of New York City or Mexico City to fill them up. If a city is on an island, like Hong Kong, or Manhattan, then the luxury of having a single family dwelling has not been an option in the past century. We actually still have that luxury, and I would consider that a bonus, not a negative.
> 
> These are long established neighbourhoods; they are in a sense suburbs that are still fairly close to downtown. Should we be annexing people's homes and land and then demolish them? There is, after all, no other way to establish a "denser" neighbourhood like the ones we see downtown.That very nearly happened here in the '70's when a group wanted to demolish the low density Chinatown to build a more "progressive" Spadina Freeway. Locals did not like the idea of wiping out the neighbourhood, and fought back. Because of that today we have a busy, bustling downtown Chinatown. It is very low density, but it has its original charm.
> 
> How else would we go about replacing neighbourhoods with tiny winding side streets and single family dwellings into intensely built up neighbourhoods? How then would we fill them, or rent out the business space with our existing population? Should we encourage big box developments on quiet suburban streets? I believe sometimes we forget quality of life in our desire to intensify density in all neighbourhoods.
> 
> In any case, to draw things back to photos, I will share some beautiful photos of Toronto found by Monkey!


I think you'll find it's more a matter of zoning. If larger scale development was not prohibited, then the high land value would see things intensify organically over time.

I hope I didn't give the impression that I don't like neighbourhoods of this scale or that the city should not contain any of them. I'm just frustrated by the relative lack of one type compared to the other. A city the size of Toronto has huge areas that can be devoted to lower intensity development but higher density low and midrise urban fabric tends to be much harder to come by in Canada, at least outside of Monteal. Both development styles have their charm, but only one is starkly underrepresented.


----------



## isaidso

*Quebec City*


Quebec City After Sunset by yg713, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I LIKE that one!! :yes:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Winnipeg, MB*


Scott Kelby Worldwide Photowalk- Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada by Irene Hawkes by hawkesirene, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I LIKE that one!! :yes:


It truly is a gem. Here's quite a different type of Canadian vista, but a gem in its own right.

*Winnipeg*


----------



## Yellow Fever

There is a big city feel when standing at the intersection of Main and Portage seeing all the heavy traffic passing through the two main arteries in the city.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver.

Pretty in Pink ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> There is a big city feel when standing at the intersection of Main and Portage seeing all the heavy traffic passing through the two main arteries in the city.


Winnipeg has great bones and a very strong sense of place. In many ways it feels more established than Toronto due to the proportion of older building stock. Toronto's building boom makes the city feel newer even though its not.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


DSC_1188 by hajime:, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Skyline in December by kriscaj, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Taller said:


> I know you've been to Toronto, because we had a great time together! However, I think there are many more of these denser developed old neighbourhoods within the larger downtown Toronto area than you may be aware of. Certainly not dissimilar to Montreal at all. In fact, the general downtown population and development density here is higher than Montreal's. Next time you come I will take you around to neighbourhoods like Queen West, King West, College West, Bloor West, The Annex, Greektown, Chinatown, Corktown, the Beaches, Riverdale, Leslieville, etc... Plus, that would be a good excuse for another visit!


Yes I barely left the downtown core. Other than the airport I only went on an hour walk in the western nabes as far as Dufferin and drove your bike to the east in the middle of the night down Queen as far as Jones Ave and up to Bloor. I definitely prefer the eastern areas to the west as there is something more pure and rawly urban about them somehow. But I definitely love all those areas and wouldn't want to see them lost. I think it's a case of wanting to see more of something rather than less of another. I guess I'm just greedy.


----------



## Taller Better

Nouvellecosse said:


> I guess I'm just greedy.


Aren't we all? :yes:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Niagara Falls, ON*


may 4 016 niagara falls skyline by civgirlca, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Niagara Falls gets frequently lambasted for not being a 'proper' city, but it does have a great skyline. It could get a lot better if some of their projects see the light of day. There's a twin tower proposal of 229m each that's stale and another tower at 197m. All 3 would be hotels so they're tourism dependent. The current tallest is ~158m.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


MONTREAL by Bruno Lévêque, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

MONTREAL by Bruno Lévêque, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Downtown Calgary by jameswithers1982, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Winnipeg, MB*









Winnipeg Sunset by Bryan Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

IMG_8027 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

JuanPaulo said:


> *Winnipeg, MB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnipeg Sunset by Bryan Scott, on Flickr


That is one of the nicest shots of the 'Peg that I have ever seen!


----------



## isaidso

Winnipeg punches far above its weight in the beauty department. I don't think people in Manitoba recognize what a smart looking city they have. That museum is a gem. I'm so happy it got built despite so much hostility towards the project.


----------



## isaidso

*Ottawa*

The river separates Ontario and Quebec. On the right is Ottawa, across the bridge to the left is Hull, Quebec. In the distance is Gatineau, Quebec. It's all part of the Ottawa metro. 


ottawa, 2014 by williamlalonde, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver









https://www.flickr.com/photos/time-to-look/16054327166/in/contacts/
Early morning light on East False Creek


----------



## Taller Better

Nice new finds by Chris!



christos-greece said:


> Path to the Golden City by Benson Chan Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Toronto Skyline, Canada by littledutchboy, on Flickr
> 
> A Bleak Outlook by Jack Landau, on Flickr
> 
> Blinded by the lights by Kiril Strax, on Flickr
> 
> Dangle by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*









00484 by Kiên Niki, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Edmonton

Edmonton Dawn by WherezJeff, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*TO*


Toronto City Lights by awaketoadream, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


12/23/2014 No white Xmas this year ! by davidtao2006, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


Sunrise Reflection by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline Panorama by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*









Sleepless in Toronto by Yao Wang on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Shadow by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That's not North York, it's New York.


----------



## Yellow Fever

oops, I'm really getting old. :lol: I meant to post it in the north america thread.


----------



## Yellow Fever

well, I'm going to to make it up for my mistake.. 


North York









https://www.flickr.com/photos/61603...Zcux-4Bty7G-2BjyGr-22MKMV-xAq13-2vxTRv-2vCfKY


North York by fmsbotelho, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I never know whether those 'I LOVE NY' shirts in Toronto refer to North York or New York. :dunno:


----------



## Yellow Fever

I didn't know North York has such a decent downtown until now after I googled its photos.


----------



## isaidso

Most out of towners assume Mississauga has the best downtown outside of the core, but North York is far further along. They have an emerging retail strip, subway/bus service, and will likely see a spike in population density along Yonge. North York City Centre (NYCC) is early on in its transformation but looks promising thus far.

*North York*









From Blogto


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Looks like a much bigger Metrotown in Burnaby.




Anyway took this pic couple weeks ago..

IMG_8178 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## kokoa

Beautiful


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC
*

Vancouver Skyline by blinkd.ca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

another one. 

After the rain....Vancouver BC by Rosey-Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> Notoriety? It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but it isn't _that_ bad is it? :tongue4:


Notoriety in that people take note of it. I wasn't specifically commenting on whether people like it or not. Perhaps I should have used a different word.


----------



## Ashok

Montreal needs one really tall building, and it will bring it to a hold new level. The skyline already is pretty big, very dense with tons of layers to it.


----------



## Ashok

The city is also getting a few towers - 150m+ build on the South West side of downtown. It should add more depth to the skyline.


----------



## DZH22

The extra 150m buildup for Montreal is a huge deal. It also has a bunch more filler ~120-140m buildings coming. It could really use something in the range of 220-250m to give it that new peak and take it to the next level. (and no, I don't count that spire on 1250 Rene Levesque as a 230m building. It's 199m, 2nd tallest in the city) It needs a building around the same size as Boston's Prudential or John Hancock Tower, a clear tallest without minimizing the impact of the buildings around it.


----------



## isaidso

Montreal's skyline would look a ton better with some 250-300m buildings. Even Edmonton might get one in that range.


----------



## Ashok

We have that stupid by law, but I hope some exceptions can be made. In the right zone, a 250m - 300 toward would do wonders to the skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Ashok said:


> We have that stupid by law, but I hope some exceptions can be made. In the right zone, a 250m - 300 toward would do wonders to the skyline.


Is there a height restriction in Montreal's downtown? Airport nearby? Or just plain NIMBYinsm?


----------



## isaidso

Nothing can be built taller than Mount Royal, that hill directly behind downtown. The city's development is being constrained just so people can see the hill from a distance. It's ridiculous. It's why Montreal won't get anything taller than 210m until the restriction is lifted.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Nothing can be built taller than Mount Royal, that hill directly behind downtown. The city's development is being constrained just so people can see the hill from a distance. It's ridiculous. It's why Montreal won't get anything taller than 210m until the restriction is lifted.


It breaks my heart to hear of such arbitrary height limit. The same thing happens here in Honolulu where decades ago the maximum height was set to be half the height of Diamond Head crater (400 ft). :bash:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Panasonic FZ1000, Montréal Skyline, Montréal, 25 January 2015 (3) by proacguy1, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Calgary*


DSC06726 by wasywas, on Flickr


DSC06748 by wasywas, on Flickr


Calgary down town by davebloggs007, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> It breaks my heart to hear of such arbitrary height limit. The same thing happens here in Honolulu where decades ago the maximum height was set to be half the height of Diamond Head crater (400 ft). :bash:


Montreal had buildings taller than Chicago in the earlier 1960s so it was once a prominent skyline city. One has to wonder how amazing the skyline would be today if that restriction didn't exist. Montreal's growth has been much smaller than Chicago's since then, but the skyline would surely have produced a few buildings up to around 300m if allowed to do so.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


url=https://flic.kr/p/q4Cnbj]Calgary Cold Snap[/url] by Pat Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Toronto
Calgary
Montreal
Vancouver 
Edmonton
Ottowa 

etc. etc.

For a relatively sparsely populated country, Canada has great skylines!


----------



## isaidso

I'd have to agree. Pound for pound Australia does as well but beyond that? I suppose there's the UAE and the city state of Singapore.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I really think we should have a new thread with new poll, this poll is way too outdated. I actually think we should have the new poll every year and suburbs should be added as well.


----------



## DZH22

Yellow Fever said:


> I really think we should have a new thread with new poll, this poll is way too outdated. I actually think we should have the new poll every year and suburbs should be added as well.


Is there a way to make it a "Pick 2"? The best skyline is clearly Toronto, but I'm curious how the rest would sort themselves out.


----------



## Yellow Fever

there are some options here..

1 keep the thread but reset the poll to zero, but we can not add any more cities to the poll.
2 lock the thread, open a new thread and add more cities to the poll.
3 keep this thread and do nothing but the current poll result is meaningless because time has changed through these years and same with the skylines.


----------



## Rivaille

Location Scouting by cookedphotos, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I'd rather not lose the thread, so option #1 or #3 for me.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_8246 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

a great shot of Toronto:



liburni said:


> Here is a good one by A Frame studio (www.aframestudio.com)


----------



## Arkitexture

Jay said:


> Toronto
> Calgary
> Montreal
> Vancouver
> Edmonton
> Ott*a*wa
> 
> etc. etc.
> 
> For a relatively sparsely populated country, Canada has great skylines!


Fixed.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Parc Jean Drapeau - View of Montreal by nicoboul, on Flickr


----------



## AsmaMohd

*Top 10 Canadian Skylines!*

1. Toronto, ON
2. Calgary, AB
3. Vancouver, BC
4. Montréal, PQ
5. Niagara Fall, ON
6. Halifax, NS
7. Québec City, PQ
8. Edmonton, AB
9. Yellowknife, NT
10. Moncton, NB


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ seriously? :lol: the top four are ok but Niagara Fall, Halifax and Quebec City are ahead of Edmonton and the small town of Yellowknife is on the list?


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Also, I don't see Winnipeg listed, and Moncton's skyline is atrocious and should be behind probably 20 other cities. But yeah I agree I've never been a huge fan of Edmonton's skyline. Fairly good size but find it a bit dull.


----------



## isaidso

Niagara Falls doesn't have much in the way of layering and density but it does look good. I have it and Halifax in my top 10, but behind Edmonton. Edmonton's isn't visually interesting like these other 2 but it is a lot bigger.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Big City Nights ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Frigid by seango, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby









https://www.flickr.com/photos/time-to-look/16528212685/sizes/h/in/contacts/


----------



## Hudson11

*Calgary*


Happy Bench Monday From Calgary Alberta by davebloggs007, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

another shot of Calgary


Foran Grade to Pine Ridge Loop Trails Winter Hike - Extreme zoom shot of Calgary, an hour's drive away by benlarhome, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Distant construction on Toronto's skyline, 2015 02 16 (14) by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Sunset by Rosey-Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


DSC_0057 by Drekisath, on Flickr


DSC_0054 by Drekisath, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Downtown Vancouver by temaher, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


PSX_20150217_141321 by brainfit88, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Montreal*


vue est by Antoine Demé, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Calgary*


Chinook Winds by MSVG, on 


Patterson and Downtown by MSVG, on Flickr


Foggy Calgary by MSVG, on Flickr


Calgary Downtown Skyline by MSVG, on Flickr


Chinook in Calgary by MSVG, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Vancouver*


"VanCityscape" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Mountain Street by M_NGN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


IMG_9031 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

P2223992 by camera30f, on Flickr


Untitled by camera30f, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Downtown Vancouver. by Dave from Manchester., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Halifax, NS
*

Heading for Dartmouth by Kevin Hall 33, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Vancouver Sunset from Cypress Lookout by jennchanphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver and Burnaby skylines.


Downtown Vancouver cw fog by KARVITK, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB*


Edmonton_Panorama1 by allan.pelley, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


same old same old by DKG Images, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Montreal*


Montreal Skyline #01 by azhukau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver and Burnaby skylines


You can actually see three skylines in this picture: North Vancouver in the foreground, Vancouver downtown in the middle, and Burnaby in the background! :cheers:


----------



## ScraperDude

Toronto has always been my favourite but Calgary has been catching my eye the past 10 years. 
Vancouver and Montreal skylines do nothing for me. 
Edmonton is also about to change dramatically and I can't wait!


----------



## isaidso

^^ I have Edmonton in 5th but could see it rising to 3rd over the next 10 years. Vancouver and Montreal will have to go taller or get bumped.



JuanPaulo said:


> *Halifax, NS
> *
> 
> Heading for Dartmouth by Kevin Hall 33, on Flickr


You can't really tell in this photo but the taller of those twins is actually built right over the water. Those white outer structural columns rest in the water and are anchored to the sea bed. I've always liked it for that reason.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Toronto Island winter view by Timothy Neesam (GumshoePhotos), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

JuanPaulo said:


> You can actually see three skylines in this picture: North Vancouver in the foreground, Vancouver downtown in the middle, and Burnaby in the background! :cheers:


There are actually 4 in that pic now you mentioned it, the small one on the far top left corner is another regional center called High Gate located in the eastern part of Burnaby.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


A pair of widecab geeps by Michael Berry Railfan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Live Long and Prosper ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## ssiguy2

Vancouver has the density and certainly the backdrop but it underwhelms. There are a lot of building but almost all of them are non-descript condo towers and all look very stunted. 

In many ways it reminds me of a Latin American skyline............lots of building but surprisingly lackluster skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

*Calgary*


Calgary Autumn by RemotelyBoris, on Flickr


Calgary Fall Skyline by Persuasion Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kokoa

*Canada - Toronto - sky and land views*






*Enjoy a great city*

You may need to watch the full video in youtube directly, author have had restricted the video audition but is worth it, sorry.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


01 (5) by shafiq4u, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

ssiguy2 said:


> Vancouver has the density and certainly the backdrop but it underwhelms. There are a lot of building but almost all of them are non-descript condo towers and all look very stunted.
> 
> In many ways it reminds me of a Latin American skyline............lots of building but surprisingly lackluster skyline.


I do like the old CBD. It has a richer tapestry of colour, texture, and architecture than the rest of the downtown peninsula. Shangri-La and Trump have made a big difference in height but the downtown core desperately needs more architectural interest too. In other words, a break from all that glass.

I always assumed that Vancouver would replace Montreal as Toronto's big rival within Canada but I'm not so sure anymore. Calgary looks like it will move firmly into the #2 spot in Canada and Edmonton's skyline is finally starting to take off. I wouldn't be surprised to see Edmonton's skyline challenge for 3rd within 15-20 years. It's a distant 5th at this point. 

That said, we're witnessing a building boom that's now national in scope. It's not limited to Toronto any more and that's wonderful to see. There's even a 250m+ proposal for Quebec City of all places.


----------



## Hudson11

*Vancouver*


Lions Gate at Twilight by Sworldguy, on Flickr


Lighthouse Park at Sunrise by Sworldguy, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

JuanPaulo said:


> *Toronto, ON*
> 
> 
> 01 (5) by shafiq4u, on Flickr


AWESOME photo!!! :cucumber:


----------



## isaidso

*Quebec City*








Courtesy of NASA


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*








Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## JuanPaulo

And this is why Calgary could soon be #2 skyline in Canada :cheers:


*Calgary, AB*


IMG_0407 by RabbitView, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

IMG_0377 by RabbitView, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Quantitatively Calgary, Montreal, and Vancouver are almost in a dead heat.


----------



## Hudson11

I think Calgary is No 2 at the moment, for the proximity of the buildings to each other. 


taking off from Calgary by FabienA380, on Flickr


Montreal is close.


Downtown Montreal by Malek Racho, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Looking southwest towards downtown Toronto from the Don Valley Parkway. This is the route that people take south to the downtown on the eastern edge of downtown. Toronto is criss crossed with ravines and backing on to one is considered very desirable. Some of the city's choicest neighbourhoods are located next to ravines. 


Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> I think Calgary is No 2 at the moment, for the proximity of the buildings to each other.


Calgary's skyline is taller while Montreal's is more expansive but overall I'd give the edge to Calgary as well.


----------



## JuanPaulo

So is the consensus that Calgary is already #2 in terms of skyline? Over Montreal and Vancouver?


----------



## Taller Better

Not on my end. I'd say Vancouver is 2, Montreal is 3 and Calgary is 4th. I think Montreal has a more interesting mix of architecture styles and Vancouver beats them by sheer volume.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lets put it this way, in term of height and style, Calgary is number 2, Montreal is number 3 and Vancity is the fourth, but when we talk about which city has the most number of high rises, Vancouver would take the second spot, Calgary hold the third place and the Habs city is the fourth.


----------



## Taller Better

I guess I go by first impression gut feeling. Vancouver's skyline strikes me as sweeping and a bit breathtaking. I like the mix of old and new in Montreal's, and that is why I put them ahead of Calgary.


----------



## isaidso

Looks like we have some great arguments for all 3 with Toronto out in front. I'm hoping Edmonton will work its way into the mix over the next 10-15 years. There aren't too many countries that have 4-5 good skylines to squabble over. The US, China, Canada, Australia and that's about it. Japan and Brazil have some expansive ones but I can't say that I like any of them.

Canada and Australia have no business being in that grouping, but we are.


----------



## Prince Valium

I voted for Clagary

Actually Toronto is my nr. 1, but I didn't know, that calgary has such a nice skyline together with that great landscape this city looks awsome!

so:

Top3:

1) Calgary
2) Toronto
3) Montréal


----------



## JuanPaulo

Somewhere in the Vancouver metro area (Burnaby?)


2015-02-22-0021 by ClaudeFiset, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON
*

Toronto Skyline + GO Transit Willowbrook Yard + Key West + Westlake Condos + Beyond The Sea & Star Tower by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

JuanPaulo said:


> Somewhere in the Vancouver metro area (Burnaby?)


yes, its Burnaby, the cable suspension bridge is Alex Fraser bridge which I used it almost everyday during the days I was driving. The background with the highrises is High Gate regional centre.


----------



## desertpunk

*Edmonton*


Edmonton Skyline by Daveography.ca, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Niagara Falls, ON*


Niagara Falls by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I bet the mist makes Niagara Falls super cold in the winter. Regarding Edmonton: it has 2 skylines?


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Regarding Edmonton: it has 2 skylines?


I noticed the same thing. I most pictures of Edmonton that I have seen the skyline always shows as one continuous long strip. Maybe we had never seen a view from this vantage point? That isolated cluster looks like it is exclusively residential.


----------



## JuanPaulo

I just had to post this one at a larger size than usual. It is such a breathtaking view! :drool:

*Vancouver, BC*


Vancouver BC City Skyline by frannzmorzo, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ Although I'm an eastern north American at heart I readily admit that the West coast is the most spectacularly beautiful region of the continent. Everything on the Pacific is jaw droppingly gorgeous. In the US do you get that home improvement show _'Love It Or List It: Vancouver'_? I've been watching it for a few months now and just bowled over by how people out there live. The West Coast just feels wealthier. 



JuanPaulo said:


> I noticed the same thing. I most pictures of Edmonton that I have seen the skyline always shows as one continuous long strip. Maybe we had never seen a view from this vantage point? That isolated cluster looks like it is exclusively residential.


I've been looking at posted Edmonton skylines for years and this is the first time I've noticed that 2nd cluster. It must be completely new. It's a bit weird considering how expansive the current skyline is. I assumed they'd be 30 years of filling in before another one cropped up somewhere.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I lived in the area that the "second" skyline is located, its far from downtown. I believe the main reason they built the condos there is because its close to the LRT station and the Commonwealth Stadium.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Skyline - Pano by vancityhotshots, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Love the Hotel Vancouver. Canadian Chateau style is one of the best architectures ever. It's too bad we only had a brief flirtation with that aesthetic. Our downtowns would be amazing if we had experimented with it for a couple decades.


----------



## Rivaille

Dayuuuuum
Toronto by Victor Porof, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ That is breathtaking!!! :master:


To me, this photo clearly cements Vancouver's standing of number two in Canada. This is what I was trying to articulate when saying it has something that Calgary's skyline does not:



JuanPaulo said:


> I just had to post this one at a larger size than usual. It is such a breathtaking view! :drool:
> 
> *Vancouver, BC*
> 
> 
> Vancouver BC City Skyline by frannzmorzo, on Flickr


----------



## iEvgeny

Oh Toronto the best! Very good skyline


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taller said:


> ^^ That is breathtaking!!! :master:
> 
> 
> To me, this photo clearly cements Vancouver's standing of number two in Canada. This is what I was trying to articulate when saying it has something that Calgary's skyline does not:


as I always said, when it comes to density, Vancouver beats Calgary easily, but in term of the quality of the highrises and office towers, Calgary is clearly the number two imo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Skyline Panorama by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown Vancouver from Harbourside, North Vancouver by chrisjohann, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


> To me, this photo clearly cements Vancouver's standing of number two in Canada. This is what I was trying to articulate when saying it has something that Calgary's skyline does not:


To me, it looks like they used the same 3 shoddy architectural templates to construct 80% of the city. It's mostly just a sea of forgettable buildings. Not a single nice looking building to the left of One Wall Center in that shot. Vancouver's bread and butter appears to be an ocean of small-scale mediocrity.


----------



## isaidso

I don't like a single building to the left of One Wall Centre either. Vancouver's skyline looks impressive from a distance. Up close I'd rather not look at it at all and why I drop it to 4th despite the scale. Similarly, Toronto's skyline dropped a notch in my eyes when City Place went up but has enough beyond it that it doesn't bring the whole thing down.


----------



## Taller Better

DZH22 said:


> To me, it looks like they used the same 3 shoddy architectural templates to construct 80% of the city. It's mostly just a sea of forgettable buildings. Not a single nice looking building to the left of One Wall Center in that shot. Vancouver's bread and butter appears to be an ocean of small-scale mediocrity.


I didn't say it wasn't. I was simply ranking it in relation to Calgary, which I rank after Montreal. Calgary's density is just so much less with oodles of room to park: 



















all photos taken by Ji-Ja-Jot:
http://cf-jot.deviantart.com/

I'm just making a personal judgement of Vancouver's skyline from the distance and not an individual study of architecture there. Sorry, but I stand by 
my conviction that I cannot rank Calgary's skyline above either Vancouver or Montreal's . :dunno:




Yellow Fever said:


> as I always said, when it comes to density, Vancouver beats Calgary easily, but in term of the quality of the highrises and office towers, Calgary is clearly the number two imo.



I respect all opinions so we will just have to agree to disagree on the definition of quality!


----------



## isaidso

Do Calgarians consider the 'Belt Line' to be downtown? I've only been to Calgary once but it felt like the CBD was very 9 to 5 work oriented while the Belt Line was where people actually headed when they go downtown to socialize.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I took this pic from the observation deck at the Vancouver Harbour Centre.



IMG_9805 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Niagara Falls, ON*


Niagara Falls by kshaal, on Flickr


----------



## Reeyell

Definitely Toronto followed by Vancouver


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Ottawa, ON*


Ottawa cwc-D816662 by southfacing, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Vancouver*


Over EastVan by ecstaticist, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ not your fault but I don't know why the author recently uploaded this pic which was at least 5 years old, note that the BC Place stadium was still under the renovation.


----------



## JuanPaulo

That picture does look old! :ancient:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Burnaby 2nd downtown, the Brentwood Centre, only 10 minutes drive north from its rival the Metrotown Centre.


IMG_9308 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby


IMG_9302 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9303 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Montreal by SteveBphotographie, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB
*

20150320-DSC_1775-HDR by kells.trevor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


IMG_7422 by kenneth graves, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Winnipeg*


Kodak Ektar by Kapitan Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC
*

the heart of downtown Vancouver by alexcostin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

metrotown, Burnaby

Burnaby Skyline by Rosey-Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

vancouver at dusk by alexcostin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Montreal*


Montreal Syline by hm.pix, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


20150320-IMG_5847 by kellyv, on Flickr


----------



## Aisthetes

All these pictures of Vancouver are making me homesick. I miss that city.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Untitled by thenightexplorer76, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Toronto by Jonas Wide, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Vancouver*


Robson Square by jamjam60, on Flickr


Vancouver in horizontal and verticals by jamjam60, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9923 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Harkonnen

112944154


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Montreal by jmbd2002, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Vancouver*


Downtown Vancouver Skyline by niklashofe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Winnipeg

Exchange District, Winnipeg by AJ Batac, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ One of the best urban neighbourhoods in Canada.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0009 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Winnipeg, Manitoba









source









source









source









source









source



here


----------



## Taller Better

Great new photos of Toronto found by Monkey!



monkeyronin said:


> Bunch of new stuff from http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nightlights Off Esplanade by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice!!


Toronto, from downtown (on the right) to midtown on the left. 




Hudson11 said:


> Toronto Airport and City skyline by atcogl, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I Love that picture! I'm just imagining a 400m super tall on the empty lot near city hall. :drool:


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> I Love that picture! I'm just imagining a 400m super tall on the empty lot near city hall. :drool:


That lot is perfect for a 400m building and would help Nathan Philips Square feel more intimate. Unfortunately Toronto planners don't want the city visible when looking north from the square. Sky is the only acceptable vista according to them so the view north continues to look quite eerie and under whelming. All buildings to the north of City Hall are chopped down so you can't see them from the square. 

This is a big north American city but they're trying to enforce (successfully thus far) some 19th century European vision of what a city should look like. It's bizarre but I'm not sure how long this mentality can continue. Can you imagine New York planners enforcing rules so you can't see skyscrapers? Like it's some horrible thing to be hidden from view or we'll all turn into pumpkins. I'm convinced that they're people who don't actually like buildings. 

I believe they're planning a low rise law court on that empty lot. I kid you not! hno: :hammer: hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever

North Vancouver by chrisjohann, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


IMG_6698 by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Chester Hill Skyline by Kingston Road Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Vancouver


Vancouver Skyline by David Curry, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline by David Curry, on Flickr


----------



## 900065

Comparing Vancouver and Calgary is a joke. Walk in downtown Vancouver, at any time of the day or week, and you'll see a million people and it seems like there are tall buildings for a thousand miles. Walk in downtown Calgary and half the time it's a ghost town in comparison. Plus it's got nowhere near the density of Vancouver. Night and day. And downtown Vancouver is just nicer, period. It has the ocean, beaches, much more pleasant weather throughout the year, Stanley Park, more density, FARRR more people that reside downtown and it's a million times cleaner. No comparison.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I'm in the Vancouver camp, too. I just find the downtown and skyline to be much denser and more urban. 

It was Victoria Day here last Monday, which is sometimes called "Fireworks Day" here. 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ :cheers:
> 
> More:
> Victoria Day Fireworks. Toronto Downtown by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver skyline from Stanley Park by K R Whitbread, on Flickr




The Light Hole by Mark Locki, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

rating cities I would go to Vancouver. Rating skylines Calgary is my pick. Vancouver's architecture is lacking outside its core. 

*Montreal*


Montreal Skyline by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hudson11 said:


> rating cities I would go to Vancouver. Rating skylines Calgary is my pick. Vancouver's architecture is lacking outside its core.


same here but that comment about people think Vancouver's skyline is taller than Montreal just totally blew me away. :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby

IMG_0863 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Nice density shot! The Central Business District is not shown here as the shot was taken to the east and looking north over the old St James Church and St Lawrence Hall:



Arkitexture said:


> day.glow by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver city from the summit of Grouse Mountain by Clovis Camozzi, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

A photo of Toronto taken at midtown and looking south toward downtown along Yonge Street:










http://thejack-condos.ca/


Once more, Monkey has given us brilliant new finds of photography of Toronto!




monkeyronin said:


> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/trashhand/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/insighting/


----------



## Hudson11

*Vancouver*


Vancouver and Mt Baker by Rob Hurson, on Flickr


Vancouver skyline 1 by Rob Hurson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Picasso Condos by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

The One Eighty by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Aww inspiring, yet quite drab looking at the same time. The old buildings are all beige and forgettable. The new buildings are all shoddy-to-average blue glass and forgettable. Somebody needs to inform Toronto that variety is the spice of life. It's like the city's MO is to look as dull as humanly possible. The "Vancouverization" of Toronto!!!



JuanPaulo said:


> *Toronto, ON*
> 
> 
> Picasso Condos by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Calgary*


Downtown Sunset by C&J Design, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Calgary Skyline by Kevin Cappis, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


IMG_1690 by anjimieke, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


Protectors of the City by Stefan Amaral, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Niagara Falls, ON*


Untitled by Scott Gabrielli, on Flickr


----------



## MysticMcGoo

Last updated my top 5 in 2013, and it still remains the same as then

1) Toronto
2) Calgary
3) Montreal
4) Vancouver
5) Edmonton


----------



## Taller Better

ssiguy2 said:


> you look at most new Toronto proposals and they are still overwhelmingly solid glass structures.



I don't know about the maximum glass proposals but I think probably the Toronto section would be a better discussion forum for that than this thread. Rather than posting a lot of photos and further derailing this thread, here's a link for anyone who is interested in new Toronto proposals:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=951

So..... if that has completely exhausted the subject of glass, maybe I can show this nice picture our moderator Marcanadian took of the newly lit up viaduct in Toronto! No glass involved at all, apparently:




Marcanadian said:


> Luminous Night by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Last night was the opening ceremony of the 2015 Pan Am Games in Toronto! 



Arkitexture said:


> They set fireworks off of the CN Tower, and it was pretty incredible!
> 
> 
> Toronto 2015 Pan Am Games by Roaming the World, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Toronto, chutes de Niagara-42 by Lucas PERRET, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity


VanCity Skyline by Terra Canadensis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Long run on Saturday by forester401, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Edmonton


Edmonton's Glow by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Calgary


Rain after the Funnel Clouds by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

2 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

Metrotown is in the distance and the foreground is the Brentwood Centre which is under massive development and when its finished, there will be two 50+ storeys tall towers along with eight other new highrises in the area.


----------



## Yellow Fever

more pic of the project..

1 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

3 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

4 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

Here is the best photo of Calgary I have seen









http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...8-80c7-45987b2e1b88-calgary-city-skyline-2015


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Agreed. That is the best photo I've seen, too.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Calgary needs a bigger downtown to accommodate the ever growing numbers of towers, its getting too crowded there while Edmonton needs down sizing.  J/K

seriously tho, dt highrises in the Cowtown out number the Oil Capital by probably 10 to 1.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown Vancouver from QE Park by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Wow.. how's _that_ for a spectacular natural setting?


----------



## Disturbing Reality

My current list:
1. Toronto
2. Vacouver
3. Calgary
4. Montreal


----------



## Taller Better

Nice Toronto finds from our Monkey!!!



monkeyronin said:


> Vertical World by Michael Muraz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Siege Of Power by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Oaronuviss

1. Calgary
2. Toronto
3. Montreal
4. Vancouver


----------



## Hudson11

*Calgary*


Farming on the Calgary Skyline i1650 by ferreth, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

My gosh! That farm is so close to the city downtown core!


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ no, I think its a golf course.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Helijet Flight from Vancouver to Nanaimo by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boris550

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ no, I think its a golf course.


Incorrect. This is a contaminated industrial site that was once a Firestone Tire Factory which closed in 1978.


----------



## Taller Better

Nice snapshot from the CN Tower in Toronto:



Arkitexture said:


> More Toronto, from the CN Tower looking north, away from the lake:
> 
> 
> Toronto by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Calgary


Blue Moonrise over Calgary (Wide-Angle #1) by Alan Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I see the Bad Moon Rising.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


Argento by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cityscape Vancouver by Neil McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Winter Gold by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Photogenic Tower by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


Gardiner Rooftops by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


80+ by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


The World is Yours by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

KitsFest ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Emerald Skyline by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## geniusdevil

Ottawa's skyline by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr

Ottawa Skyline by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr

Ottawa Sunset by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr

Ottawa may be small, but it's very pretty! :banana:


----------



## geniusdevil

Montreal City, Quebec. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr

Montreal at sunset by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr

Montreal Skyline by me :banana:


----------



## geniusdevil

Quebec City's Skyline. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr

Quebec city is small but i think it has a pretty skyline :banana:


----------



## Surrealplaces

Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Vancouver*


Cypress Views 3 (227/365) by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Surrealplaces said:


> Emerald Skyline by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


Aura looks really good at night. Exceptional. During the daytime, ehhhh, not so much. But that night lighting is a huge win.


----------



## DZH22

Yellow Fever said:


> Helijet Flight from Vancouver to Nanaimo by jenn chan, on Flickr


Now that Vancouver has a couple 600'+ towers, to me it really just exposes how short the rest of the skyline is. The buildup is very impressive, but it lacks the taller, more powerful buildings found in Toronto, Calgary, and even Montreal.


----------



## linum

DZH22 said:


> Now that Vancouver has a couple 600'+ towers, to me it really just exposes how short the rest of the skyline is. The buildup is very impressive, but it lacks the taller, more powerful buildings found in Toronto, Calgary, and even Montreal.


Yes VAN lacks a tall statement tower..... it needs one desperately......


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


grey van by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ condo highrises no need to have a architect since they are all the same design, so basically the developers just buy the blue prints from one architecture firm and copy thousand of clone towers.


The Attack of the Clones!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

ainvan said:


> Winnepeg has skyscrapers? :eek2:


I think Winnipeg has three 120m tall buildings in its downtown core.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Supermoon by Puja Saha, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Monkey finds amazing Toronto shots:



monkeyronin said:


> 20150805. Toronto's striking St. Lawrence Hall (1851, Renaissance Revival) and home of Heritage Toronto. by Vik Pahwa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Canadian Penny. by Ashton Tekno, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a Distance by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr





and so does Chris!!!



christos-greece said:


> Blue Hour In Dreamy Ocean of Bokeh by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Fog by mooncall2012, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Montreal - Construction Update by Asok Thirunavukarasu, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

I'm really happy to see those cranes in downtown Montreal. Was there last weekend! :yes:


----------



## Surrealplaces

Vancouver from the Cypress Lookout by Vick Sahota, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Loving that black and white shot of Vancouver.... :drool:


----------



## Arkitexture

I'm happy to see some increased development in Montreal as well .. it's a grand city that could do with a good boost in construction.


----------



## Arkitexture

UP by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


NORM KELLY by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

See you next summer, Toronto!


----------



## Taller Better

We'll be here!! :hi:


----------



## Surrealplaces

At 5:00 am by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr


----------



## nunyabizzness

^I like that angle of Vancouver, the buildings don't look so generic like it does from some of the other angles.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I think that is Vancouver's best angle kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


20150907-_DSC0235 by hl_nya, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Bird's Eye View ~ Burnaby, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


_DSC2496_2015_0270 by Paul Brand, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Calgary skyline from Edworthy Park by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

I believe the last Vancouver photo was taken a few years ago but was uploaded recently. Its still an awesome image nevertheless. 


edit... I'm wrong, there are just too many projects going on in the downtown core, I got confused.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ These forums are the sum total of our member's participation; if no one posts photos, we do not see the smaller centres. So, please jump in and post some properly credited photos!! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Mont royal, Montreal by Alison Lorcery, on Flickr


----------



## Calia

very nice skyline,


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mississauga, ON*


2015-06-03_17-52-22_IMG_0174 by camera_clicker, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Downtown at Night - Panorama by Robbie Willmann Photography, on Flickr


Glowing Tube by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Vancouver View from City Hall Roof by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB
*

Beltline summer evening by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## nunyabizzness

That Vancouver shot is beautiful. Calgary impressive for a city of a million.


----------



## Taller Better

Some nice Toronto finds!



waldenbg said:


> Toronto is changing for the better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city is truly in a revolutionary phase. Projects like The Well, Mirvish-Ghery, Mirvish Village, One Yonge, The One, other projects in the east and west ends will completely change Toronto even more. We have lots to look forward to.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

image by Anton Mamine, on Flickr

image by Anton Mamine, on Flickr


Steeplechasing by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vancouver, BC*


P9270122 by James Soh, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

This picture makes me think that Calgary could be ahead of Vancouver in terms of skyline. Vancouver has more density, but Calgary has a better array of quality towers.

*Calgary, AB*


Island Among Towers by Rob Moses, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


North view of downtown Toronto from CN Tower by Allan Papernick, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Autumn In The City by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB*


Untitled by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver, BC*


Sunset Vancouver - view from Grouse mountain by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Victoria, BC*


Night shots inner harbour by Andrew Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Gosh, it has been many years since I was in Victoria; a very pretty city!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Winterpig

Winnipeg skyline by AJ Batac, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Tiesto & The 6*


Tiesto_Cabana.12 by Crazy Lights, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Pride_Toronto_2015_Cabana_Pool_Bar_by_Indeana_Underhill-1 by Pride Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Calgary – 5 augustus 2015 by Carolien Coenen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON
*

DSC_8425 by Falko Kerstholt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Skyline by Mathieu Botter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


JH-4233 by ember42, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Blue Hour by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


Menace by Roof Topper, on Flickr

Slow Day on Spadina by Ericka Song, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mississauga, ON
*

Mississauga skyline by EPieRosali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*The 6*


Looking at the Toronto Skyline from Rattlesnake Point by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That is a *L------O-------N--------G* skyline!


----------



## in'sauga

^^ that cluster of towers in the far left is Mississauga (not Toronto) 30 min west of the 6. ...Nevertheless, yes, Toronto has a long skyline!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Calgary, AB*


Connaught-11.jpg by Lor_P, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Montréal*


Fun in Montreal by John Andersen, on Flickr


Dôme by Paul Leblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

That's a nice angle of the skyline in my hometown. I haven't seen it from that angle before.



JuanPaulo said:


> *Calgary, AB*
> 
> 
> Connaught-11.jpg by Lor_P, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Toronto Rush by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Attack of the clones 


Coal Harbour by clearbrook4, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline Panorama by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Boris550

SCROLL>>>

Calgary Pano 20141011 by RemotelyBoris, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## ainvan

*The 6*


Toronto Vice by DanielHuszar, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Into The City by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


"T'es pas game!" Montreal from Champlain bridge ( in motion) by Miglena Grigorova, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

https://www.flickr.com/photos/michellern/


----------



## Surrealplaces

Colourful Night by Rob Moses, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Vancity by the Sea ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

From the Canada/Prairie Provinces section of SSC.



Whisper91 said:


> Photo Credit from a Facebook friend:


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton's future skyline.

From Coldrsx on Skyscraperpage:



> [/URL]
> Courtesy of Whyteknight/M.Z. commissioned by myself


Source: http://s184.photobucket.com/user/coldrsx/media/Beercar/skylinr%20copy%202_zpsgmeyv76n.jpg.html


----------



## Taller Better

Those four photos are the best I have ever seen of Edmonton. Really impressive!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Bird's Eye View ~ Burnaby, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Downtown Vibes by jenn chan, on Flickr


Downtown Vibes by jenn chan, on Flickr

Downtown Vibes by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ nice shots!


----------



## ainvan

*The 6*









MetroLinx


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ looks kind of like Vancouver with freeway.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That horrible freeway cuts a huge scar in the city's urban fabric near the waterfront. hno:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, ON*


DSC_8776 by Adrien Zlip, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ That horrible freeway cuts a huge scar in the city's urban fabric near the waterfront. hno:


The urban fabric that surrounds the expressway now was built after the expressway. The land south of Front street was originally lake, then made into mainly industrial land using fill. It isn't a case of a freeway cutting through urban fabric like you see in some places.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I actually don't mind the freeways in the build up areas, all big cities have that if you want the smoother traffic coming from and going to the suburbs. Vancouver is the worst case of traffic problem in North America due to the lack of freeways network that causing all traffic are jammed on the city streets.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

^ The best thing to complain about is the need for more public transit services and active transportation rather than more highways.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I used to drive but now I take transit everyday and I enjoy it because it save me gas money and I can do thing on the bus. But I do understand the frustration of the Vancouver drivers spend most time getting stuck in the traffic. Not all people are lucky enough to take transits or skytrains everyday, especially the people have young and old family members who require cars to go around.

Mind you that Vancouver has one of the best transit systems in Canada and I have no complains about that but I always envy our neighbour down south, Portland which I think provides the best transportation infrastructure in the North America, it has the very extensive buses and LRT networks but also have many freeways to serve the city. So the people who needs the cars can use the freeways and people enjoy the transits like us can hop up the trains and buses. They give people lots of options when going around the city and not forcing people to just take transits only.


----------



## ainvan

*The 6*


Toronto-Dominion Centre, Toronto, Ontario by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*The 6*


Bay Street, looking up. #baystreet #building #buildings #toronto #architecture #exterior #design #offices by JJ Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ love to have that camera lens.

When you calling it the 6, do you refer to the 6 skyscrapers?


----------



## ainvan

Yellow Fever said:


> When you calling it the 6, do you refer to the 6 skyscrapers?


No, it's another nickname of Toronto like TO, Tdot, the big smoke, hogtown, etc. 

It's a derivative of the two telephone area codes 41*6* and *6*47.


----------



## Yellow Fever

then should be the 6s or 6 x 2


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Yellow Fever said:


> I used to drive but now I take transit everyday and I enjoy it because it save me gas money and I can do thing on the bus. But I do understand the frustration of the Vancouver drivers spend most time getting stuck in the traffic. Not all people are lucky enough to take transits or skytrains everyday, especially the people have young and old family members who require cars to go around.


I don't mean to be contrary, but when it comes to Portland I definitely wouldn't envy them. Their LRT is slower and less frequent than the skytrain and has lower capacity. As a result of this plus the overly abundant auto infrastructure, their whole LRT system ridership is lower than just the Canada Line, yet the route length of the system is slightly greater than the whole Skytrain system. And of course Portland needs it because the metro area is less dense causing it to cover a much larger area. 

Public transit needs to be accessible of course so that it can be used by people with special needs such as the elderly. If anything, having stronger car infrastructure and weaker transit is a disadvantage for children or the elderly because kids have to be over a certain age to get a license and they're at higher risk of accidents when they do. And elderly people may have disabilities like poor eyesight that keep them from driving. But having a strong transit system that's fully accessible gives these people independence. 
Once you have strong transit coverage that's fully accessible the number of people who legitimately need to use cars when going into the centre city is very small. And freeways are very expensive and not warranted for a small minority of people.


----------



## ainvan

*Tdot*


Centre Island - Toronto by Renato Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nouvellecosse said:


> I don't mean to be contrary, but when it comes to Portland I definitely wouldn't envy them. Their LRT is slower and less frequent than the skytrain and has lower capacity. As a result of this plus the overly abundant auto infrastructure, their whole LRT system ridership is lower than just the Canada Line, yet the route length of the system is slightly greater than the whole Skytrain system. And of course Portland needs it because the metro area is less dense causing it to cover a much larger area.
> 
> Public transit needs to be accessible of course so that it can be used by people with special needs such as the elderly. If anything, having stronger car infrastructure and weaker transit is a disadvantage for children or the elderly because kids have to be over a certain age to get a license and they're at higher risk of accidents when they do. And elderly people may have disabilities like poor eyesight that keep them from driving. But having a strong transit system that's fully accessible gives these people independence.
> Once you have strong transit coverage that's fully accessible the number of people who legitimately need to use cars when going into the centre city is very small. And freeways are very expensive and not warranted for a small minority of people.


 I realized we have a very good transit infrastructure in Vancouver and that's why I mentioned in my last post that we are one of the best in Canada. What I envy about Portland is the city can give people the choices by providing adequate transits and highway systems. In Vancouver, we have to take either the transit or stuck in the city streets for hours. Vancouver is the only major north American city has no freeways system which I found very odd in my opinion. 

For the singles or small family with only teenager children would probably found not a big deal not to own a car but imagine you are carrying a big hockey bag full of hockey gears to the rink, a few heavy bags of groceries from superstore to home, taking 2 or 3 crying babies or screaming kids to the daycare or schools, and your 90 years old grandma with the walker to the hospital, I'm telling you it is not easy without the cars.


And to make my point further, there is no @#$% way I can go on a country side biking trip without my car. 

20151001_120227 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Ainvan, that TDot photo is stunning!!! 


The name "6" for Toronto came from Drake. I heard it had something to do with 6 boroughs, or something to that effect.


----------



## ainvan

Taller said:


> Ainvan, that TDot photo is stunning!!!


Thanks, TB! 

What's that building under construction? Ten York or Harbour Plaza?


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Yellow Fever said:


> For the singles or small family with only teenager children would probably found not a big deal not to own a car but imagine you are carrying a big hockey bag full of hockey gears to the rink, a few heavy bags of groceries from superstore to home, taking 2 or 3 crying babies or screaming kids to the daycare or schools, and your 90 years old grandma with the walker to the hospital, I'm telling you it is not easy without the cars.
> 
> 
> And to make my point further, there is no @#$% way I can go on a country side biking trip without my car.


I thought we were only talking about freeways leading to downtown? Going to local shopping centres or taking kids to places like the local schools or hoeckey rinks can be done by car even if trips downtown are done by transit. After all, Vancouver has freeways in the metro area; it's just downtown and the central neighbourhoods where they're absent.


----------



## MelboyPete

ainvan said:


> *Tdot*
> 
> 
> Centre Island - Toronto by Renato Cuenca, on Flickr


That's one impressive pic of a very impressive skyline of one of the most impressive cities in the world. :cheers:


----------



## Surrealplaces

Rocky Mountain Skyline by Rob Moses, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Yellow Fever said:


> then should be the 6s or 6 x 2


You haven't heard the 6? You mustn't have listened to Drake.

"running through the 6 with my woes"


----------



## ainvan

MelboyPete said:


> That's one impressive pic of a very impressive skyline of one of the most impressive cities in the world. :cheers:


Thanks! In a few years, Toronto will be more interesting with these buildings.

Stay tuned 









skyscraperpage


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nouvellecosse said:


> I thought we were only talking about freeways leading to downtown? Going to local shopping centres or taking kids to places like the local schools or hoeckey rinks can be done by car even if trips downtown are done by transit. After all, Vancouver has freeways in the metro area; it's just downtown and the central neighbourhoods where they're absent.


Sorry if I was talking something off topic in my last post but what I'm trying to say is Metro Vancouver is lacking a proper and functional freeway system that should serve the whole metro region including the central city and downtown. Highways around the metro areas are hardly serve their purposes since those three "freeways" are not connecting to each other, for example one highway can only take you from point A to point B and then you need to drive through many city streets before you can take another highway to go on to point C. It'd be so much better if they are all connected like the ring roads in many major cities.

Driving kids to their hockey games are not limited in your local city only, they could go as far as 20 miles away to other suburb city for one single game and I took my grandmum to see the heart specialist who is also an hour drive away all spent on those lousy busy city streets. If there is a proper freeway, those time could have cut in half or even less.

Don't want to continue the off topic discussion here, if you want please reply my post to this thread, thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1225327


----------



## Yellow Fever

ainvan said:


> Thanks! In a few years, Toronto will be more interesting with these buildings.
> 
> Stay tuned


Toronto will have 3 supertalls in a few years time.  

Wait, they are not even office towers!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Skyline - LE -Blue Hour_2032 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, QB*


Montreal by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Foggy Hogtown*


Foggy Toronto by Sanjay Chauhan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Victoria, BC*


20131124untitled shoot274.jpg by Firat Ataman, on Flickr


20131124untitled shoot263.jpg by Firat Ataman, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton’s skyline

Edmonton in October 2015 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

October 2015 by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

that's exactly what I have in mind.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Btw, I will let this thread stay open for the time being until people get used to the new one.


----------



## JuanPaulo

This thread is being closed? I though it was like an icon thread here on SSC! *sniff*


----------



## Arkitexture

Ottawa and Mississauga should be added!


----------



## Arkitexture

Mississauga by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancity*


Across The Sea by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Tranna*


Dramatic Skies Above the World of Glass & Concrete by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Vancity*


Vancouver looking south by Tim Shields, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Tranna*


DSC01805 by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Tranna*


Toronto after fiery sunset from Balmy Beach (25 sec exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

JuanPaulo said:


> This thread is being closed? I though it was like an icon thread here on SSC! *sniff*


Not to worry, a better thread will be here soon, stay tuned.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Arkitexture said:


> Ottawa and Mississauga should be added!


Already mentioned they along with the others will be added to the new thread.


----------



## Arkitexture

What about Niagara Falls?


----------



## Yellow Fever

you didn't seem to read the posts above yours. 




Nouvellecosse said:


> Personally I would add *Niagara Falls*, London, and Windsor before Moncton, Saint John, or St. John's. Nothing against the east coast of course, but those Ontario examples just seem to have larger and more impressive skylines.





Marcanadian said:


> I'd add *Ottawa *over Hamilton. *Mississauga* should be on there too. It's a separate city from Toronto.





Nouvellecosse said:


> I didn't even notice Ottawa wasn't there; I automatically assumed it must be. How'd that even happen?



and this..



Yellow Fever said:


> *ok I'll add those cities as well*. I'm also thinking instead of picking only one city over all the others, it'd be a multi choices poll that you can pick as many cities as you like. The title of the new thread would be like "Your favorite Canadian cities skylines" or something like that.


----------



## Taller Better

Ok!! Sounds fun to me! Personally I wish we could turn all the city polls back to zero and start fresh but I don't think it can be done. Cities are all so different now than 15 years ago!


----------



## Arkitexture

Yellow Fever said:


> you didn't seem to read the posts above yours.  and this..


You're right, I didn't  I just went on blabbing!


----------



## Taller Better

Okay, time to lock this old poll and we can all move on to the new and improved 2016 version!


----------

